# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  BGP --> OLSR

## acoul

Στο πλαίσιο έρευνας και ανάπτυξης καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσουν κάποιες δοκιμές με το αρκετά mature πλέον OLSR. Κόμβοι που είναι έτοιμοι να υλοποιήσουν τέτοιες δοκιμές είναι: OZOnet, EEXI, Katsaros_m, DAT και άλλοι αισιοδοξώ... Ένα σχετικό meeting στην λέσχη θα βοηθούσε να μπει το παραπάνω σε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## Cha0s

Και τα Mikrotik που αγοράστηκαν μέσω του Συλλόγου τι θα γίνουν;  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Παροτι δεν εχω mikrotik και δε σκοπευω να βαλω ακομα,
προτεινω το θεμα να συζητηθει *οταν* βγει καποιο mikrotik release που με βαση τις αδειες που εχουν αγοραστει απο το συλλογο να υποστηριζει το 
OLSR

----------


## dti

Καλό θα ήταν να ζητούσαμε από την mikrotik υποστήριξη και του συγκεκριμένου πρωτοκόλλου. Μπορεί να μην το κάνουν σύντομα, ωστόσο είναι σημαντικό να τους το θέσουμε, ώστε να δούμε και κατά πόσο μας υπολογίζουν.

----------


## argi

Μήπως είναι σκόπιμο κάποιος να αναλάβει contact person αναφορικά με την επικοινωνία με την Mikrotik, δηλαδή να μαζέυει συστηματικά τα θέματα που προκύπτουν (ελλείψεις, προβλήματα, bugs) και να τα προωθεί και αντίστοιχα να ενημερώνει και για λύσεις που δίνει η Mikrotik... 
Είμαστε μια σημαντική ομάδα licenced χρηστών και μια συστηματική επικοινωνία μπορεί να έχει και σημαντικά οφέλη στην συνέχιση της συνεργασίας μας...

@rg!

----------


## nvak

Καλό θα είναι η σχετική συζήτηση με τα mikrotik να γίνει σε ξεχωριστό τόπικ.

Εγώ δηλώνω πρόθυμος για δοκιμές.  ::

----------


## mojiro

προθυμος και εγω με τα εξης μειον/συν

+ linux μπορω να βαλω ευκολα σε μενα
- εχω μονο μια εξοδο προς το awmn

+ linux εχει ηδη ο ενας απο τους 2 ρουτερ στο αλλο μου ακρο
+ συνδεομαι εκει ηδη
- μονο εγω πεφτω εκει, τα υπολοιπα bb ειναι σε mikrotik

- δεν μπορω να κανω αντικειμενικες/σωστες δοκιμες
+ οτι και να κανω δε θα επιρεασει το routing των υπολοιπων κομβων

----------


## Ygk

To θέμα του πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης είναι δικτυακό ή συλλογικό????

..........
..........


No comment!

----------


## sotiris

> To θέμα του πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης είναι δικτυακό ή συλλογικό????
> 
> ..........
> ..........
> 
> 
> No comment!


Εξαρταται απο το ποιον ρωτας.....  ::

----------


## andreas

> To θέμα του πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης είναι δικτυακό ή συλλογικό????
> 
> ..........
> ..........
> 
> 
> No comment!


Προφανως δικτυακο! (κατεμε!)
acoul, να το μεταφερω στην δρομολογηση?

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> To θέμα του πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης είναι δικτυακό ή συλλογικό????
> 
> ..........
> ..........
> 
> 
> No comment!
> ...


Γιατί? έχει νόημα?
Τις ερωτήσεις στήν ομάδα routing π.χ. ποιός τις απαντάει?
Ρίχνωντας μια φευγαλέα ματιά στην ενότητα σύλλογος, την οποία σπάνια επισκέπτομαι, βλέπω αρκετά θέματα που βασικά αφορούν το ευρύτερο δίκτυο να αναπτύσσονται στην κλειστή, στενή ενότητα του συλλόγου.

Γιατί????

----------


## sotiris

> Ρίχνωντας μια φευγαλέα ματιά στην ενότητα σύλλογος, την οποία σπάνια επισκέπτομαι, βλέπω αρκετά θέματα που βασικά αφορούν το ευρύτερο δίκτυο να αναπτύσσονται στην κλειστή, στενή ενότητα του συλλόγου.
> 
> Γιατί????


Εχουμε την ιδια απορια.

----------


## acoul

> acoul, να το μεταφερω στην δρομολογηση?


Go for it !! Ο λόγος για την δημοσίευσή του εδώ ήταν ότι ήθελα να δω feedback από τους του συλλόγου. Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί οι του συλλόγου αποτελούν "κλειστή" κοινώτητα την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει face control και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να γίνει μέλος αρκεί να το θέλει...

----------


## andreas

καποια πηγαν εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16650
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16650

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΕΔΩ

----------


## andreas

Ειπαμε τεχνικα εδω

Ενα μηνυμα πηγε εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16656
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16656

Η συζητηση αλλου! 
Στα επομενα θα πεφτει αμεσα διαγραφη!

----------


## papashark

> Ειπαμε τεχνικα εδω
> 
> Ενα μηνυμα πηγε εδω
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16656
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16656
> 
> Η συζητηση αλλου! 
> Στα επομενα θα πεφτει αμεσα διαγραφη!


Αγαπητέ andrea,

Ολη η συζήτηση, πλην του πρώτου μηνύματος, και ενός μηνύματος του mojiro, δεν έχει σχέση με το αρχικό θέμα, αλλά με το τι θα κάνουμε τα Μικρομπρίκια που πήραμε, καθώς και τι σχέση έχει ο σύλλογος.

Οπότε ή θα πρέπει όλη η συζήτηση να αλλάξει σε "miktotic, routing και σύλλογος", είτε να διασπαστούν όλα τα μυνήματα πλην του πρώτου και του Mojiro.

----------


## andreas

Λαθος αγαπητε! 

Το τι θα κανουμε με τα mt μας ειναι ενα προβλημα που δεν αφορα μονο το συλλογο αλλα αφορα πολλούς χρήστες και σχεδον ολο το δικτυο! 
Το προβλημα το χαρακτηριζω ως τεχνικο.
Φυσικα μπορεις να διαφωνεις....

----------


## trendy

Θα μπορούσαμε όσοι έχουμε μείνει με linux στους routers μας να κάνουμε μία προεργασία όσον αφορά το olsr. Δεν έχω κάποιο περισσευούμενο μηχάνημα, αλλά αν μπορούσαμε να μαζέψουμε σε κάποια μεγάλη αίθουσα (πχ. στο σύλλογο) όσα μπορούν να διατεθούν δανεικά για να γίνει μία δοκιμή με ασύρματα links θα βοηθούσε αρκετά.
Εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσαμε να δοκιμάζαμε να δρομολογήσουμε το olsr σε tunnels over awmn, με διαφορετική διευθυνσιοδότηση για να μη δημιουργούνται προβλήματα. Αλλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα δοκιμαζόταν στην πράξη η προσαρμοστικότητα σε ένα connect-disconnect.

Εγώ πάλι με τη σειρά μου (μιας και πιάσαμε την κουβέντα) θα έλεγα να ρίξουμε ένα βλέφαρο στο DSR. Είναι on-demand (reactive) πρωτόκολλο και στην περίπτωσή μας θα έχει ελάχιστο overhead από control πακέτα, μιας και δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί περιοδικά, αν δε γίνει αλλαγή στην τοπολογία ή δε ζητηθεί νέα διαδρομή. Επίσης υλοποιεί πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες τεχνικές όπως route caching, packet salvaging, automatic route shortening, αποτρέπει τα floods των control μηνυμάτων και υποστηρίζει τη source routing τεχνική για τη δρομολόγηση των πακέτων.

----------


## MAuVE

Πριν από πολύ καιρό (χρόνος και βάλε) είχα την πληροφορία ότι η cisco κάτι ετοιμάζει πάνω σε προσαρμοσμένο για ασύρματους κόμβους πρωτόκολλο routing.

Υπάρχει σίγουρα πραγματική ανάγκη για κάτι τέτοιο, και δεν αναφέρομαι σ΄ερασιτέχνες σαν και εμάς, που αργά ή γρήγορα πρέπει να ικανοποιηθεί.

Υπάρχει κάτι πιό πρόσφατο ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω σε πραγματικές συνθήκες κάποιο άλλο πρωτοκολλο δυναμικής δρομολόγισης αλλά ο κόμβος μου είναι μία νησίδα με slackware linux περιτριγυρισμένη από mikrotik.  ::  

Heeelpppp!

----------


## mojiro

> Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω σε πραγματικές συνθήκες κάποιο άλλο πρωτοκολλο δυναμικής δρομολόγισης αλλά ο κόμβος μου είναι μία νησίδα με slackware linux περιτριγυρισμένη από mikrotik. :roll: 
> Heeelpppp!


και παιζεις το survivor ? lolll

λοιπον περα απο την πλακα και επειδη ειμαστε περιορισμενοι οι Linux
link addicts, θα προτεινα(μη με δειρετε πολυ...) να σηκοσουμε μεταξυ
μας vpn's με διαφορετικα subnet's (πχ 176.0.0.0/8) και να κανουμε
δοκιμες με αυτα,

χωρις να ενοχλουμε ολους τους υπολοιπους, στεκει ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Όχι και πολύ… αλλά θα μπορούσατε να αναβιώσετε τα souvlakia links…  ::  

Αν παιδιά έχετε σοβαρό σκοπό, στρωθείτε φτιάξτε κάτι που να είναι σε PROD phase και έπειτα σας υποσχόμαστε ότι όλοι θα σας ακολουθήσουμε με θαυμασμό…

Ως τώρα όλες οι προσπάθειες linux είναι λειψές με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο…  ::  

Ως τότε δεν χρειάζεται να δημιουργήσουμε περαιτέρω προβλήματα από αυτά που ήδη έχουμε (?) όπως επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε το routing table να μικραίνει απότομα, με αποχωρίσεις από το δίκτυο!

----------


## trendy

acinonyx, mojiro και λοιποί εναπομείναντες linuxάδες:
Μπορούμε να κάνουμε λαγούμια μεταξύ μας και να δοκιμάσουμε εκεί κάποιο άλλο πρωτόκολλο σε άλλο subnet, όπως πρότεινα πιο πάνω. Αλλά εκεί δυστυχώς θα δοκιμάζονται πολλά ασύρματα links και όχι μόνο ένα. Εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να μαζέψουμε μερικά μηχανήματα σε ένα χώρο και να κάνουμε εκεί ένα test.

edit: Το άλλο private είναι το 172.16.0.0/12  ::

----------


## nvak

Μπορούμε να το κάνουμε στούς κόμβους της Αγ. Παρασκευής και να επεκταθούμε πρός Βρηλήσια. 
Πότε αρχίζουμε ?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να μαζευτούμε να αρχίσετε… πειραχτήρι…  :: 

Ως τότε I Will BE everywhere…  ::

----------


## argi

Θα πω κάτι αλλά μην πέσετε να με φάτε... μπορεί να είναι βλακεία...  ::  

Αν η δοκιμή γινόταν με vpn... δηλαδή τα ιδεατά links ήταν tunnels? Έτσι μπορεί και ο acinonyx να βγει απο το μικρό γαλατικό χωριό...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## trendy

> Μπορούμε να το κάνουμε στούς κόμβους της Αγ. Παρασκευής και να επεκταθούμε πρός Βρηλήσια. 
> Πότε αρχίζουμε ?


Πόσοι κόμβοι της Αγίας Παρασκευής ή των Βριλησσίων έχουν linux;




> Θα πω κάτι αλλά μην πέσετε να με φάτε... μπορεί να είναι βλακεία... 
> 
> Αν η δοκιμή γινόταν με vpn... δηλαδή τα ιδεατά links ήταν tunnels? Έτσι μπορεί και ο acinonyx να βγει απο το μικρό γαλατικό χωριό...


tunnel = vpn = λαγούμια  ::

----------


## nvak

> Πόσοι κόμβοι της Αγίας Παρασκευής ή των Βριλησσίων έχουν linux;


Από αύριο όλοι !. Υπάρχει και ένας γείτονας που θέλει να μάθει  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μπορώ να διαθέσω και εγώ μηχάνημα με Linux για δοκιμές.  ::

----------


## trendy

Νίκο να έχουμε κάποιο σίγουρο νούμερο;
Πχ. εγώ, ο angel που σηκώνεται αύριο ή μεθαύριο, εσύ(;), ο netsailor(;) και ποιος άλλος;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Θα πω κάτι αλλά μην πέσετε να με φάτε... μπορεί να είναι βλακεία...  
> 
> Αν η δοκιμή γινόταν με vpn... δηλαδή τα ιδεατά links ήταν tunnels? Έτσι μπορεί και ο acinonyx να βγει απο το μικρό γαλατικό χωριό...  
> 
> @rg!


Αυτό συζητάνε τα παιδιά και είναι πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέρον…. Μόνο που έχει μεγάλο τίμημα…

Το πρόβλημα με αυτή την λύση είναι ότι δεν βλέπεις την συμπεριφορά protocol-nearby links και επηρεάζετε από τη συμπεριφορά των ενδιάμεσων κόμβων κατά πολύ.

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι αλλού και όχι στο πρωτόκολλο…

Ακόμη και αν το OLSR είναι η λύση και όλα τρέξουν ομαλά και σαν smooth mayonnaise …. Ερωτηθείτε… είναι έτοιμο το δίκτυο για μια τέτοια αλλαγή?

Πόσοι θα θυσιάσουν το mouse και τα Graphics για το σανσκριτικό Linux…

Εγώ προσωπικά μπορεί να το κάνω πολύ εύκολα! Οι υπόλοιποι όμως? 

Τόσα distro έχουμε πειράξει και κανείς ή μάλλον κανείς μας δεν έχει βοηθήσει να φτιάξουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο ή έστω κοντά σε αυτό που ονομάζεται Mikrotik…

Μήπως αγαπητοί Linuxades πρέπει να στρώσετε τον κωλαράκο σας και να βοηθήσετε στο να εξανθρωπιστεί η κάθε προσπάθεια για ένα απλό WiFi Linux project. Μετά να πάμε σε πολυτέλειες εξωτικών πρωτοκόλλων???

Παραδείγματα …. Ο acoul έχει ένα distro που αποτελεί καλή βάση… Έχουμε πολύ δουλειά πάνω σε Debian επίσης που μπορεί να σουλουπωθεί… κτλ κτλ…

Σταματήστε να κάνετε μισές δουλειές και σπασμωδικές κινήσεις… δεν αφήνουν γλυκιά γεύση και δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα…

Ελάτε να βάλουμε τα κομμάτια μαζί στο pazzle και να δούμε μια ωραία ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα…  ::

----------


## trendy

Αν υπάρχει διάθεση από κάποιους να μάθουν μπορώ σε 1 βδομάδα περίπου να έχω έτοιμο ένα tutorial για στήσιμο slackware linux, εξαιρετικά ξαλαφρωμένου για να στηθεί για router. Επιπλέον είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνω μία εγκατάσταση εγώ και κατόπιν να μοιράζω το image της με αναλυτικές οδηγίες για τα αρχεία που πρέπει να πειραχτούν.

----------


## nvak

> Εγώ προσωπικά μπορεί να το κάνω πολύ εύκολα! Οι υπόλοιποι όμως?


Αν το κάνεις εσύ εύκολα, τότε μην ανησυχείς για τους υπόλοιπους  :: 

Το User Interface δεν αναπτύχθηκε γιατί αυτοί που ξέρουν απο Linux το θεωρούν περιττό  ::  
Αν μπεί στην ομάδα και ένας των windows σαν εσένα, τότε μπορεί κάτι να γίνει. 
Τα πέντε πραγματάκια που θέλει ο τυπικός κόμβος, εύκολα μπορούν να γίνουν γραφικά.

----------


## argi

Καλό είναι να δοκιμαζει ο κόσμος... ουτως ή άλλως απο τις δοκιμες μεχρι το "αυριο γυριζουμε διακοπτη" θέλει πολλή δουλειά και πολύ ψαξιμο... Καλό ειναι να ξεκινάει η κατάσταση...

Μέχρι τότε πολλά μπορεί να αλλάξουν και τα MT και όλα....
Απλά καλό θα ήταν να γίνει λιγο οργανωμένα και σε συνεργασία με το routing τeam ώστε να γίνουν οι πειραματισμοί γνώση του δικτύου...

@rg!

----------


## ysam

Εγώ δηλώνω τώρα ότι αν περάσει tunnel περίεργο από τους κόμβους μου θα κοπεί ! 

Ειδικά από τον acinonyx. 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αν υπάρχει διάθεση από κάποιους να μάθουν μπορώ σε 1 βδομάδα περίπου να έχω έτοιμο ένα tutorial για στήσιμο slackware linux, εξαιρετικά ξαλαφρωμένου για να στηθεί για router. Επιπλέον είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνω μία εγκατάσταση εγώ και κατόπιν να μοιράζω το image της με αναλυτικές οδηγίες για τα αρχεία που πρέπει να πειραχτούν.


εγω εχω ηδη ενα image που τρεχει απο p3 450 εως amdxp 2400+  ::  
βεβαια ας αφησουμε τις μπουρδιτσες και το μπλαμπλα και ας ξεκινησουμε.

μια προχειρη λιστα με ενδιαφερομενους

mojiro
acinonyx
cha0s
acoul
trendy
nvak
angel ?
netsailor ?
NetTraptor
machine22

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν μπεί στην ομάδα και ένας των windows σαν εσένα, τότε μπορεί κάτι να γίνει.


Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε… μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πεις… 

Γιατί αν κρίνω από το τι βλέπω εδώ και τις ερωτήσεις που αιωρούνται… μάλλον η δική μου “ασχετοσύνη” στο Linux είναι σοφία για τον μέσο Linuxa εδώ…

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπερβάλω και πολύ, ενώ άλλωστε οι μισές δουλειές και η ανυπαρξία admin σε πολλά Project μόνο σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα μπορεί να μας φέρει!

Οι επιλογές μου που σχετίζονται με GUI OSes έχουν να κάνουν με πολλά κριτήρια και προϋποθέσεις που δυστυχώς κατά την γνώμη μου η Linux κοινότητα δεν έχει ικανοποιήσει καν.

Αυτό όμως δεν αποκλείει το γεγονός ότι το linux είναι ιδανικός σύμμαχος σε μερικές περιπτώσεις και ότι θα το προτιμούσα με χίλια για μερικές εφαρμογές! Επίσης αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το Linux δεν είναι ικανό να κάνει τα πάντα… Μόνο όμως όταν το δαμάσουμε σωστά… 

Αυτό είναι και το ζητούμενο εδώ…. Όχι τα εξωτικά μέρη…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> βεβαια ας αφησουμε τις μπουρδιτσες και το μπλαμπλα και ας ξεκινησουμε.


Την περασμένη φορά που αφήσαμε τις μπούρδες και το μπλα μπλα έγινε μπάχαλο…. Και είχαμε σημαντικές αποχώρησεις… 

Λοιπόν αν δεν μπορείτε να βάλετε λίγη πειθαρχία μέσα σας και να μεγαλώσετε λίγο …

Ορίστε κάντε και το δίκτυο ένα απέραντο…. Μπ#$:$#!!#@$λο όπως και το forum!  ::  

Και εγώ μέσα … αλλά μυαλωμένα… όχι έτσι…  ::

----------


## Winner

1) Με τα vpn-tunnels μόλις θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί μια προσομοίωση πεσμένου link το vpn θα γυρίσει σύντομα από την άλλη μεριά και θα φαίνεται πάλι ως up.
2) Η προσομοίωση των πεσμένων link δεν θα πρέπει να επιρεάζει σε καμία περίπτωση το υπάρχον δίκτυο.

Για να ισχύουν τα 1 και 2:
ξεχνάμε τα multi-hop vpn,
πρέπει να αποκόψουμε από το δίκτυο μερικά links ή να φτιάξουμε διπλά links ώστε να μην επιρεάζουμε τους γύρω μας.

Μην αρχίσει να φλαπάρει το δίκτυο από τις δοκιμές. Πάμε για καλό, όχι για κακό.

----------


## Acinonyx

> 1) Με τα vpn-tunnels μόλις θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί μια προσομοίωση πεσμένου link το vpn θα γυρίσει σύντομα από την άλλη μεριά και θα φαίνεται πάλι ως up.
> 2) Η προσομοίωση των πεσμένων link δεν θα πρέπει να επιρεάζει σε καμία περίπτωση το υπάρχον δίκτυο.
> 
> Για να ισχύουν τα 1 και 2:
> ξεχνάμε τα multi-hop vpn,
> πρέπει να αποκόψουμε από το δίκτυο μερικά links ή να φτιάξουμε διπλά links ώστε να μην επιρεάζουμε τους γύρω μας.
> 
> Μην αρχίσει να φλαπάρει το δίκτυο από τις δοκιμές. Πάμε για καλό, όχι για κακό.


Απλά δεν πρεπει να γίνει distribute οι διαδρομές του AWMN στο VPN δίκτυο και το αντίθετο..

 :: 

Τα flapαρίσματα στο BGP του AWMN θα βοηθήσουν στο να δούμε την συμπεριφορά του δοκιμαστικού πρωτοκόλλου.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Για τους mikrotik users:

Φαίνεται να υπάρχει OLSR implemetation *και για windows*.

Υ.Γ. Δημήτρηηηη!!! Θέλεις να γυρίσεις στα παλιά;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για τους mikrotik users:
> 
> Φαίνεται να υπάρχει OLSR implemetation και για windows.


Όχι άστο καλύτερα.... routing σε windows... είναι κάτι που θα δώσει αποτελέσματα τα οποία δεν θα αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματικότητα….

My slack is here and awaits… P4 1.7GHz 512 Ram ….  ::  

Είπαμε… όλοι έχουμε ένα linux μέσα μας… αλλά όμορφα…  ::

----------


## machine22

Μέσα στην λίστα για τις δοκιμές και εγώ.

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> 1) Με τα vpn-tunnels μόλις θα πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί μια προσομοίωση πεσμένου link το vpn θα γυρίσει σύντομα από την άλλη μεριά και θα φαίνεται πάλι ως up.
> 2) Η προσομοίωση των πεσμένων link δεν θα πρέπει να επιρεάζει σε καμία περίπτωση το υπάρχον δίκτυο.
> 
> Για να ισχύουν τα 1 και 2:
> ξεχνάμε τα multi-hop vpn,
> πρέπει να αποκόψουμε από το δίκτυο μερικά links ή να φτιάξουμε διπλά links ώστε να μην επιρεάζουμε τους γύρω μας.
> 
> ...


Σίγουρα με κατάλαβες;
Είπες κάτι που με μπέρδεψε.

----------


## trendy

Αν γίνει κάποιο flap στο bgp δεν πρόκειται να γίνει άμεσα η αλλαγή της διαδρομής, ως εκ τούτου κάποια πακέτα του vpn θα χαθούν, κάτι που θα φανεί στο olsr/dsr ως κομμένο link, άρα θα έχουμε πετύχει το flap που θέλουμε.

----------


## stafan

Παιδιά κι εγώ μέσα για τις δοκιμές. Υπόψιν αυτό τον καιρό αρχίζω να ετοιμάζω άλλο router ώστε να γίνει και η μετάβαση σε a. Και φυσικά προσπαθώ να αποφύγω το [email protected]@@@@k  ::

----------


## Winner

> Αν γίνει κάποιο flap στο bgp δεν πρόκειται να γίνει άμεσα η αλλαγή της διαδρομής, ως εκ τούτου κάποια πακέτα του vpn θα χαθούν, κάτι που θα φανεί στο olsr/dsr ως κομμένο link, άρα θα έχουμε πετύχει το flap που θέλουμε.


Μα αν γίνουν flap στο bgp τότε το δίκτυο θα επιρεάζεται από τις δοκιμές.
Φαντάζομαι πως οι δοκιμές δεν θα είναι λίγες ούτε για 1-2 ημέρες. Συνεπώς το δίκτυο δεν θα μίνει σε ησυχία. Αυτό δεν το θέλουμε.

----------


## CyberFreak

Μέσα κι εγώ για δοκιμές.

Χωρίς να έχω ρωτήσει ακόμα τους γειτονικούς μoυ κόμβους δεν πιστεύω να αρνηθούν να μπουν στο παιχνίδι.

Alekrem, Renos, Sidis, Gormir ακούτε ?

Όλα είναι unixakia  :: 

Linux,FreeBSD,OpenWRT

----------


## mojiro

> OpenWRT


 εχω ηδη κατεβασει αρκετο documantation καθως και sources και πακετακια(& για το wrt!)

----------


## CyberFreak

Περίφιμα  ::  

Μόλις πήρα το ΟΚ και από τον Alekrem (κάτοχος OpenWRT)

----------


## Acinonyx

Winner, το OLSR δίκτυο θα είναι πάνω στο AWMN. Δεν θα υπάρχει επιδραση του OLSR στο BGP γιατι δε θα γίνεται redistribution.

Btw, διάβασα όλο το RFC και φαίνεται πολύ έξυπνο και απλό. Το μόνο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι τα messages μεταφέρονται με UDP broadcast δηλαδή είναι ιδιαίτερα "ανοιχτό"!

----------


## trendy

Acinonyx ρίξε μία ματιά και στο DSR. Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθούμε και με αυτό.

Winner τα flaps θα γίνονται ούτως ή άλλως στα links του δικτύου. Δεν είναι κάτι που θα προκαλούμε εμείς με τις δοκιμές.

----------


## Acinonyx

Λοιπόν έκανα την πρώτη δοκιμή OLSR στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο.

Φαίνεται να κραταει ένα route για καθε interface που έχει κάθε κόμβος. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το routing table μας θα μεγαλώσει αρκετά. 

Κατά τα άλλα δείχνει να δουλευει σωστά. Είδε αμέσως τα wireless interfaces στο δίκτυο μου και κατάφερα αμέσως να δηλώσω και ένα non-olsr υποδικτυο.

Μου φαίνεται αρκετά περίπλοκο να βρούμε τρόπο να συνεργαστεί με το BGP αν χρειαστεί να γίνει μετάβαση κάποια στιγμη. Είναι σε τελείως διαφορετική λογική γιατί είναι interface-κεντρικό.

Μου αφήνει πάντως πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις και το implementation από το http://www.olsr.org δείχνει προσεγμένο με πλήρες documentation. Θα κοιτάξω και το DSR.  ::

----------


## Winner

> Acinonyx ρίξε μία ματιά και στο DSR. Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθούμε και με αυτό.
> 
> Winner τα flaps θα γίνονται ούτως ή άλλως στα links του δικτύου. Δεν είναι κάτι που θα προκαλούμε εμείς με τις δοκιμές.


Έτσι ναι το καταλαβαίνω.
Αλλά θα γίνει έτσι, ή θα πει ο άλλος: έλα κάτσε να το ρίξω λίγο να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Αυτά να προσέξουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έριξα μια ματιά στο DSR. Είναι reactive πρωτόκολλο δηλαδή δημιουργεί τις διαδρομές on-demand.

Δεν ξέρω αν μας βολευει αυτό ή όχι. Σίγουρα θα ήταν ιδανικό για ένα δίκτυο που αλλάζει διαρκώς τοπολογία μεσα σε λίγη ώρα.. 

Ίσως το HSLS μας έκανε αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποια υλοποιηση που να φαίνεται αξιοπιστη (Champaign-Urbana?).

----------


## Acinonyx

Το OLSR σε idle κατάσταση μέτρησα ότι καταναλωνει 0.5kbytes/sec αμελητέο δηλαδή traffic.

----------


## trendy

Ναι, δημιουργεί τις διαδρομές on-demand. Και αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι σημαντικό. Με τους ακίνητους κόμβους που έχουμε οι διαδρομές δεν πρόκειται να αλλάζουν, παρά μόνο σε περίπτωση χαλασμένου link, νέου κόμβου. Άρα από ένα σημείο και έπειτα το overhead από control πακέτα θα είναι μηδαμινό, δεδομένου ότι όλοι θα ξέρουν διαδρομές για όλο το δίκτυο. Επίσης δε θα χρειάζεται να περιμένουμε να σταλεί το περιοδικό μήνυμα χαλασμένου link, αφού μόλις εντοπιστεί οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή στην τοπολογία πυροδοτείται το route maintenance task. Οι κόμβοι κάνουν route caching και μαθαίνουν νέες διαδρομές κάνοντας relay τα control πακέτα των άλλων. Γενικότερα από τις μελέτες μου το DSR ανταποκρίνεται ιδανικά σε δίκτυα μεγάλα και με ταχέως κινούμενους κόμβους. Συνεπώς δεν αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα σε ένα στατικό δίκτυο όπως το δικό μας.

----------


## trendy

> Αλλά θα γίνει έτσι, ή θα πει ο άλλος: έλα κάτσε να το ρίξω λίγο να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Αυτά να προσέξουμε.


Μπορεί να ρίξει το tunnel if και να κάνει flap έτσι μόνο το δοκιμαστικό if, όχι το awmnικό.

----------


## machine22

> Μπορούμε να το κάνουμε στούς κόμβους της Αγ. Παρασκευής και να επεκταθούμε πρός Βρηλήσια. 
> Πότε αρχίζουμε ?


Σήμερα αν θέλετε!!!
Λοιπών, στην santa είμαστε 4 κομβιούχοι σε σειρά έτοιμοι για πειράματα. Η σειρά των link είναι machine22-nettraptor-trendy-nvak, όλα γρήγορα. Βάζουμε άμεσα ένα περισσευούμενο αργό link machine22-nvak και δημιουργούμε κύκλο. Κάνουμε ένα ντου στο nettraptor και στον nvak και σε λίγη ώρα θα τρέχουμε όλοι linux (εγώ και ο trendy είμαστε με linux). Μετά δοκιμάζουμε την συμπεριφορά του πρωτοκόλλου. Machine22 προς nvak θα πηγαίνει από το 1 hop με αργό link ή από τα 3 Hop σε γρήγορη διαδρομή. Και στη συνέχεια δοκιμές με ξεκεντάρισμα κεραιών κ.τ.λ.

----------


## paravoid

> Ίσως το HSLS μας έκανε αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποια υλοποιηση που να φαίνεται αξιοπιστη (Champaign-Urbana?).


Ναι, CUWireless.
Είναι δαίμων της Zebra, με όλα τα καλά που συνεπάγεται αυτό.

Σου έκανε προβλήματα;
Ομολογώ πως δεν το έχω δει στην πράξη, μόνο στη θεωρία (και ως γνωστόν, τα δύο μπορεί να απέχουν πολύ).

----------


## nvak

Μεταφέρω την μία απο τις δύο 4πλές στόν debian router και μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε.

----------


## viper7gr

Τα DSR/DSRV ξεχαστε τα.Ειναι κυριως για mobile networking[περνω το laptop μου κ παω στα 10 χιλιομετρα,
αλλα η συνδεση μου παραμενει η ιδια(συνδεομαι σε αλλο ΑΡ αλλα με τα ΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ)]
ή για δικτυα που δεν εχουν σταθερη τοπολογια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε παιδιά να βάλω λίγο φρένο στον ενθουσιασμό για άλλη μια φορα???

Από όσο διαβάζω… διορθώστε με…. Το μόνο που κάνει χρήσιμο αυτό το ρημάδι είναι να τσεκάρει τα link σε ON/OFF states και στο Periopou States μόνο και τίποτα άλλο…. Packet Loss έχουμε σπάνια εδώ ενώ με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν θα μπορέσουμε ποτέ να υπολογίσουμε το γρήγορο από το αργό… πειράζοντας τους timers ίσως αλλά δεν είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος… aka αναξιόπιστος και άδικος…

Μήπως δεν έχω δει κάτι? Λίγο μ@λ@κι@ μου κάνει εκ’ πρώτης όψης και πρακτικά δεν νομίζω να διαφέρει πολύ από τα Flaps… Εντάξει έχει NLQ, LQ, ETX, HTX και Dolby Digital…. Αλλά πρακτικά δεν βλέπω κάτι το WoW…

Κατά την άποψη μου αν είναι να καταπολεμήσουμε τα Packet lossy Links (Απαράδεκτο έτσι και αλλιώς να έχουμε τέτοια μιας και δεν είναι κινητά τα ρημάδια … Πάνω σε μια σταθερή ταράτσα είναι και λίγο με ενδιαφέρει πως θα τα κάνει να δουλεύουν ο κομβουχος… απλώς πρέπει να δουλεύουν …αλλιώς ας τα κατεβάσει) καλύτερα να αρχίσουμε τις μάπες στους κομβουχους…παρά να κάνουμε μπάχαλο τα protocols… 

Και ξανατονίζω…. Η Αγ. Παρασκευή ΔΕΝ έχει τέτοια links… τι θα το κάνουμε το OLSR?.... 

Για κάντε μου μια αναλυσουλα … έχω διαβάσει ήδη 30 σελίδες και πρέπει να κάνουμε και λίγη δουλειά εδώ στο γραφείο…. Τι είναι το φοβερό about OLSR? Πάντως Link Speed detection δεν βλέπω…. Μόνο Link State βλέπω…  ::

----------


## mojiro

link state
link speed
link latency

θελουμε κατι τετοιο μηπως ?

----------


## alasondro

@nettraptor
Καλά αυτά που λες ,αλλά για μερικούς μπορεί ο στόχος να μην είναι 
να έχουν σταθερά links και να είναι οι "βράχοι" του δικτύου αλλά απλά να παίξουν...
Είναι δυνατόν να βγαίνουν κάποιοι να δηλώνουν οτι θέλουν να πειραματιστούν και εμείς να τους αποθαρύνουμε???

----------


## trendy

> Τα DSR/DSRV ξεχαστε τα.Ειναι κυριως για mobile networking[περνω το laptop μου κ παω στα 10 χιλιομετρα,
> αλλα η συνδεση μου παραμενει η ιδια(συνδεομαι σε αλλο ΑΡ αλλα με τα ΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ)]
> ή για δικτυα που δεν εχουν σταθερη τοπολογια.


Φτιάχτηκε για adhoc δίκτυα, όπως και η πλειονότητα των πρωτοκόλλων δικτύων για ασύρματα δίκτυα. Και αυτό που λες το κάνει και πολύ καλά μάλιστα. Επίσης πολύ καλά, όπως είπα, συμπεριφέρεται σε σταθερούς κόμβους. Κάποιο άλλο επιχείρημα για τη μη χρησιμοποίησή του;

----------


## NetTraptor

> @nettraptor
> Καλά αυτά που λες ,αλλά για μερικούς μπορεί ο στόχος να μην είναι 
> να έχουν σταθερά links και να είναι οι "βράχοι" του δικτύου αλλά απλά να παίξουν...
> Είναι δυνατόν να βγαίνουν κάποιοι να δηλώνουν οτι θέλουν να πειραματιστούν και εμείς να τους αποθαρύνουμε???


Ναι φίλε είναι δυνατόν…. Αλλά έλα για ένα καφέ από εδώ να στο εξηγήσω …. Δεν θα αρχίσω flames…εδώ … και λάθος έχεις καταλάβει … δεν αποθαρρύνω κανένα…

Ακούω … παιδιά… δεν είδα κάτι που να αναφέρει…

link speed?
link latency = not link με packet loss Απαραίτητα

Ένα reference τουλάχιστον ?? please?  ::

----------


## alasondro

Καμμία διάθεση για flame .

Ούτε και στο bgp είδα πουθενά link speed αλλά το χρησιμοποιούμε....  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Καμμία διάθεση για flame .
> 
> Ούτε και στο bgp είδα πουθενά link speed αλλά το χρησιμοποιούμε....


Ναι και μάλιστα σε πάνω από 220 BB… και δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ως experimental στο RFC!  ::

----------


## Ygk

> ...... experimental στο RFC!



Επιτέλους!

... & ναι ενθουσιασμός & ναι πειραματισμός .... αλλα μην τσακίσετε τα παϊδια σε ότι παίζει.... έτσι ... τέλος πάντων όπως παίζει!

Εάν νομίζετε ότι είναι χρήσιμη η συμμετοχή του κόμβου μου για τον, εκ του ασφαλούς, πειραματισμό.... μέσα & εγώ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορούμε να πατήσουμε πάνω στο olsr και να περασουμε ότι messages θέλουμέ. Μπορούμε να περάσουμε δηλαδή ένα message αν το latency ενός link ξεπεράσει ένα σημείο. Έτσι θα γίνεται γνωστό σε όλο το δίκτυο ποιά λινκ είναι προβληματικά. Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω όμως αν γίνεται να επέμβουμε στον αλγόριθμο που αποφασίζει για τις διαδρομές και να παρακάμτουμε τον προβληματικό κόμβο χωρίς να τον κόβουμε τελείως.

----------


## argi

Διαθέτω κι εγώ ένα μηχανάκι για να πειραματιστούμε...

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

> ...και να παρακάμτουμε τον προβληματικό κόμβο χωρίς να τον κόβουμε τελείως....


ειπαμε ειναι ββλινκ-κεντρικο και οχι κομβο-κεντρικο, οποτε θα παιζει ο μισος  ::

----------


## Cartman

μετά απο πολλες ώρες δοκιμών του olsrd σε 6 κόμβους του HSWN, βγήκαν τα εξής συμπεράσματα: το olsrd πράγματι κάνει πολύ σωστότερα από το bgpd το routing και την επιλογή των διαδρομών στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. δοκίμασα να ρίξω λινκ, και είχε άμεση ανταπόκριση, ενώ απεφευγε ορθά και τα προβληματικά λινκ. όλες οι διαδρομές ήταν οι βέλτιστες, σε αντίθεση με το bgp που ειδικά με τον HSWN179 #$%$#%#$. γενικά έμεινα πολύ ικανοποιημένος από τη συμπεριφορά του. 

όμως υπήρχαν και κάποια προβλήματα. Για κάποιο λόγο το subnet mask όλων των routes ήταν 255.255.255.255 με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να δώ πχ κανένα πελάτη των omni. επίσης δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ πώς να δώσω στατικά routes στο Olsrd.conf, όπως αυτά που χρειάζονται για τους χρήστες με subnet. εδώ θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας: το olsrd.conf μου είναι:

DebugLevel 0
IpVersion 4
AllowNoInt yes
IpcConnect
{
MaxConnections 0
Host 127.0.0.1
}
UseHysteresis no
LinkQualityLevel 2
LinkQualityWinSize 10
Pollrate 0.05
Interface "eth0" "eth1" "eth2" "wifi0" "wifi1" "wlan0" "wlan1"
{
}

εσείς ποιό olsrd.conf χρησιμοποιειτε; έχετε βρεί τρόπο να βάζετε στατικά routes στο Olsrd? έστειλα παρόμοιο mail και στην λίστα του olsrd, να δούμε τι θα απαντήσουν και εκεί.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό που είδες. Δεν πρέπει να βάλεις σε όλα τα interface olsr. Μόνο στα backbone.

Δηλώνεις non-olsr τα subnet που δεν θέλεις να επικοινωνούν με olsr.

Συγκεκριμένα δηλώνεις τα non-olsr subnet σου στο section hna

Δες παρακάτω:



```
#
# olsr.org OLSR daemon config file
#

DebugLevel      1
IpVersion       4
ClearScreen     yes
AllowNoInt      yes
#TosValue       16
UseHysteresis   yes
HystScaling     0.50
HystThrHigh     0.80
HystThrLow      0.30
Pollrate        0.05
#TcRedundancy   0

# Interfaces and their rules

Interface "ath0" {
}

Hna4
{
   192.168.0.128 255.255.255.128
}
```

192.168.0.128/255.255.255.128 είναι τo eth0. Είναι το εσωτερικό δίκτυο και δεν το δηλώνω σαν olsr interface.

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο δηλώνεις και τα subnet που έχεις μοιράσει σε clients.

Υ.Γ. Έχω απενεργοποιήσει το ETX για compatibility με το RFC...

----------


## Acinonyx

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχουμε είναι πως θα μπορούσαμε να το κάνουμε να συνεργαστεί με το BGP..  :: 

Υ.Γ. Cartman, αν μπορείς δοκιμασε να δηλωσεις σε 2 κόμβους το ίδιο ακριβώς hna να δούμε τι συμπεριφορά θα έχει και τι επίπτωση στο routing. Που θα πάει?

----------


## Cartman

σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! την gateway για τα static routes που τη δηλώνω; πχ για ένα πελάτη σε όμνι που έχει την IP 10.176.6.25 και αυτή είναι gateway στο subnet 10.176.6.150/30

----------


## Acinonyx

Δηλώνεις το subnet 10.176.6.150/30 στο olsr μεσα στο hna4 section και επειτα προσθέτεις μία route για το 10.176.6.25 με την εντολή route add ή ip route add.  ::  Θα θες να το βάλεις σε κάποιο script φαντάζομαι μετά να σετάρεται κάθε φορά που επανεκκινείς.

Δοκίμασε να δηλώσεις το ιδιο subnet σε 2 κόμβους που δεν ειναι neighbours να μας πεις τι κάνει! Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Cartman

ok, θα το τσεκάρω μολις κάνω τις αλλαγές που μου είπες. η νύχτα θα είναι μακρυά

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν έχει ετοιμάσει κανένας OLSR ας το γράψει να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε τα tunnel. Είμαι σε ετοιμότητα.  ::

----------


## trendy

Κι εγώ το έχω στήσει acinonyx. Να τα πούμε όμως το βράδυ στο irc; Έχω κάτι δουλειές τώρα που εκκρεμούν.

----------


## trendy

Έγινε τα χαράματα το πρώτο tunnel ipip μεταξύ εμένα και του acinonyx που έτρεχε olsr πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης.
Συνοπτικά κάποια πρώτα συμπεράσματα
-Έχει παραμετροποιήσιμο hello interval το οποίο στέλνεται μόνο στους γείτονες και δεν floodάρει όλο το δίκτυο. Το overhead από αυτά τα πακέτα είναι της τάξης των 0,2kb/s και αυξάνει ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των bb links.
-Μετράει τον αριθμό των χαμένων πακέτων για να υπολογίσει το metric του και μπορεί να δεχτεί plugins για να του κάνουμε διάφορα πειράγματα, ανάμεσα στα οποία είναι και να διαμορφώνει το metric με το σήμα.
-Έχει πολύ γρήγορη αντίδραση στο ανεβοκατέβασμα ενός link. 
-Δοκιμάσαμε να διαφημίσουμε ένα υποδίκτυο μέσω αυτού του πρωτοκόλλου, είτε άσχετο (192.168.250.0) που δε θα μας επηρέαζε, είτε σχετικό (10.14.149.0 που είναι το δικό μου). Η κατάσταση είναι περίπου η ίδια με το bgp, ό,τι δηλώσεις είσαι. Σε ένα σημείο που ο acinonyx δοκίμασε να διαφημίσει το subnet μου από τον router του awpet χάθηκε το tunnel μας γιατί προτιμούσε την άλλη διαδρομή που έπαιρνε από το εικονικό δίκτυο του olsr από αυτήν που του έστελνα εγώ μέσω του bgp.

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν μπορούν είτε σηκώνοντας ένα ipip tunnel κατόπιν συνεννόησης.


```
ip tunnel add olsr1 local 10.Χ.Υ.Ζ remote 10.P.Q.R mode ipip
ip address add 172.16.0.S peer 172.16.0.T dev olsr1
ip link set olsr1 up
```

είτε με open vpn.
Mιλήστε με εμένα ή τον acinonyx για να βοηθήσουμε στο ρύθμισμα του olsrd.conf
Πάρτε και ένα dump 


```
       *** olsr.org - 0.4.9 (Nov  8 2005) ***

--- 17:36:37.39 ---------------------------------------------------- LINKS

IP address       hyst   LQ     lost   total  NLQ    ETX
172.16.0.9       0.000  1.000  0      40     1.000  1.00

--- 17:36:37.39 ------------------------------------------------ NEIGHBORS

IP address       LQ     NLQ    SYM   MPR   MPRS  will
172.16.0.1       1.000  1.000  YES   YES   NO    6

--- 17:36:37.39 ------------------------------------------------- TOPOLOGY

Source IP addr   Dest IP addr     LQ     ILQ    ETX
172.16.0.1       172.16.0.10      1.000  1.000  1.00
172.16.0.1       172.16.0.18      0.945  1.000  1.06
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν τρεις υπολογιστές 24/7 και ένας περιστασιακά.

Ακολουθεί σχεδιαγραμμα με την τοπολογια μεχρι στιγμής.

----------


## Cha0s

Θα προσπαθήσω να σηκώσω και εγώ ένα εξτρά μηχάνημα με Linuxάκι πάνω σήμερα το βραδάκι και θα σας δώσω full access για πειράματα  ::

----------


## trendy

> Να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν τρεις υπολογιστές 24/7 και ένας περιστασιακά.
> 
> Ακολουθεί σχεδιαγραμμα με την τοπολογια μεχρι στιγμής.


Το θέμα είναι να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε και λίγο traffic από αυτά τα links να δούμε και τι γίνεται αν αρχίσει το πιτάρισμα. Αλλά καλύτερα να μεγαλώσει και λίγο το εικονικό μας δίκτυο. Τέλος δεν είναι ανάγκη να σηκώσετε νέο μηχάνημα, daemon για το olsr βγαίνει και σε win και σε wrt, αρκεί να είναι 24/7 ανοιχτό!

----------


## alasondro

Θα προσπαθήσω να στήσω και εγώ το oslr ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω .. (αλήθεια χρειάζεται ο deamon του oslr να τρέχει πάνω στον router μου???)
επίσης αν έχετε υπομονή μερικές μέρες ακόμη (όχι πολλές)
θα είναι έτοιμος και ο κόμβος alsafi #1663 ο οποίος θα τρέχει pebble linux σε wrap. Από μια γρήγορη ματιά η έκδοση που θα βάλουμε υποστηρίζει και oslr (ένας από τους λόγους που επιλέχτηκε  ::  ελπίζω να έχει και τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία για το tunnelling ) οπότε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές και από εκεί...

----------


## trendy

Tunnels μπορείτε να κάνετε είτε με το πακέτο iproute2 είτε με το openvpn σε linux. Το olsrd γίνεται compile και τρέχει σε linux, windows, wrt, wl500g(λογικά). Ο daemon μπορεί να τρέχει σε *οποιοδήποτε* μηχάνημα θέλετε αρκεί να έχει σηκωμένο το tunnel φυσικά!

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Τέλος δεν είναι ανάγκη να σηκώσετε νέο μηχάνημα, daemon για το olsr βγαίνει και σε win και σε wrt, αρκεί να είναι 24/7 ανοιχτό!


Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ είπα να στήσω ένα μηχανάκι ώστε να δώσω πρόσβαση σε όσους ασχολούνται να το 'ξεσκίσουν' χωρίς να με νοιάζει αν τρέχει κάποιο σημαντικό service πάνω  ::  

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα όμως να το κάνω αυτό και μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας δεν νομίζω να μπορέσω.

----------


## trendy

Εντάξει δεν πειράζει, εδώ θα είμαστε!

----------


## Acinonyx

Σήμερα συνδεθηκαν ακόμη 2 μηχανήματα..

Μία προσφορά των:
machine22
Achille

----------


## trendy

Ρε Machine έκανες σουβλάκι με τον awpnet και μένα με έκλασες εντελώς; 
Ντροπή ρε!  ::

----------


## machine22

Να κάνω και με εσένα και με άλλους 30, κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνονται μακρινά link ώστε να υπάρχει packet loss

----------


## NetTraptor

Αααα καλά ξεσαλώσαμε τελείως… 

Δεν μου λες… προς Ωροπό βλέπεις…???  ::

----------


## trendy

Ωραία σήκωσε ένα if με το 176.16.0.50 και εγώ με το 49. Local μου το 10.14.149.1 remote μου το 10.14.146.65 (ipip). Κάνε τα κουμάντα σου και βάλε με στο olsrd.conf.
Σκοπός είναι να γίνει μεγάλο το δίκτυο και να προσομοιώνει κάπως το awmn που και τα κοντινά μας θα έχουμε αλλά και τα μακρυνά links.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραία δεν φτιάχνετε και ένα σύλλογο τώρα???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

lol  ::

----------


## trendy

57 trendy 58 angel13

----------


## CyberFreak

Έχω σηκώσει το δαίμωνα και περιμένω link  ::

----------


## trendy

Καλύτερα κάνε με κάποιον κοντινό σου, να μην αρχίζουμε τα σουβλάκια.
Οδηγίες για το ipip tunnel θα βρεις στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.
Παράδειγμα olsrd.conf ακολουθεί...



```
DebugLevel      1
IpVersion       4
ClearScreen     yes
AllowNoInt      yes
#TosValue       16
Pollrate        0.05
#TcRedundancy   0
Willingness     6
UseHysteresis   no
HystScaling     0.50
HystThrHigh     0.80
HystThrLow      0.30
LinkQualityLevel        2
LinkQualityWinSize      40
# Interfaces and their rules
Interface "olsr0" {
        HelloInterval         0.5
        HelloValidityTime     20.0
        Ip4Broadcast          172.16.0.50
}
Interface "olsr1" {
        HelloInterval         0.5
        HelloValidityTime     20.0
        Ip4Broadcast          172.16.0.9
}
#Interface "olsr1" {
#        HelloInterval         0.5
#        HelloValidityTime     20.0
#        Ip4Broadcast          172.0.0.10
Interface "olsr2" {
        HelloInterval         0.5
        HelloValidityTime     20.0
        Ip4Broadcast          172.16.0.58
}
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω με σουβλάκια tunnel θα το τεστάρουμε καλύτερα γιατί θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα packet loss. Να δούμε πως θα αντιδρά το ETX. Επίσης να δοκιμάσωουμε να κάνουμε και ένα μεγάλο δαχτύλιο - πάνω από 4 hops να δούμε πως θα πάει.

trendy, έχεις ένα λαθάκι στην αρχή του conf. Οι 4 πρώτες γραμμές είναι γραμμένες 2 φορές. 

Σε λίγο θα βγάλω το γραφημα του δικτύου οπως είναι τωρα.

----------


## trendy

Acinonyx μακρινά links θα έχουμε ούτως ή άλλως (όπως για παράδειγμα το δικό μας). Νομίζω ότι για να προσομοιώσουμε τη συμπεριφορά του awmn θα πρέπει πάνω κάτω να κάνουμε links που ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Δηλαδή να έχουμε τα κλασσικά στοιβαρά κοντινά, αλλά και μερικά σουβλάκια που θα είναι ευάλωτα.
Το conf το διορθώνω, μάλλον δεν το έπιασα καλά με το copy.
Όταν ο machine κάνει το link με μένα θα έχουμε το δακτύλιο trendy-aci-awpnet-mach-trendy

Επίσης κάτι που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν έχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί δεν παίζει το traceroute παρόλο που τα pings απαντάνε κανονικά.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραια!  :: 

Πράγματι το traceroute ειναι μυστήριο. Ίσως το πειράζει το tunnel.

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το ping -R για να δω τη διαδρομή.

Εκμεταλευτηκα το dot plugin για να παράγω δυναμικά σχεδιαγράμματα της τοπολογίας.

Δείτε εδώ:
http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn (_wireless_)
http://olsr.acinonyx.ath.cx (_internet_)

Η σελίδα ανανεώνεται κάθε 60 sec οπότε μη το ξεχάσετε ανοιχτό όσοι κοιτάτε από internet και μου σκίσετε την DSL.  :: 

Δείχνει τα nodes αλλά και τα ΕΤΧ.

Τα τετράγωνα είναι ο MPR μας. Από εκεί μαθαίνουμε τα routes του υπόλοιπου κόσμου.
Τα νούμερα στα links είναι το ETX μας. Όσο πιο μεγάλο ETX τόσο πιό μεγάλο packet loss έχει ανιχνευθεί και τόσο πιο μεγάλο metric αποκτάει η διαδρομή.
Τα διαμάντια είναι τα HNA. Είναι τα δικτυα που διαφημίζουμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι διευθύνσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται βρίσκονται εδώ (ή εδώ)

Όποιος κάνει tunnel ας προσθέτει στο wiki τις IP ώστε να μην διπλοχρησιμοποιηθούν.  ::

----------


## koki

Όποιος θέλει για συγκέντρωση της πληροφορίας:
awmn ή
inet

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα νούμερα που φαίνονται στα link είναι το ETX.

Tο ΕΤΧ metric είναι ένας αριθμός που αυξάνεται όσο αυξάνεται ο ρυθμός των χαμένων πακέτων στο link.
Όσο πιό μεγάλο ETX metric έχουμε σε ένα link, τόσο λιγότερο πιθανό να διαλέξει την διαδρομή αυτή το OLSR.

Ιδανικός αριθμός είναι το 1.00 και η χειρότερη περίπτωση όπου όλα τα πακετα χάνονται ο αριθμός αυτός γίνεται +άπειρο.

Στην πραγματικότητα είναι το metric της ποιότητα ενός link. Επίσης θυμίζει και SWR μέτρηση λογο των δεκαδικών που μπορει να μετράει με ιδανικό την μονάδα..

----------


## trendy

Λίγο πιο αργά θα έχω έτοιμο και το πρώτο wrt tester μας, ευγενική χορηγία του κόμβου ngia.
Υπάρχει κάποιος πιο κοντά του που θα ήθελε να βγάλει λαγούμι μαζί του;

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο trendy έχει δίκιο.

Πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε κοντινά tunnel και να προκαλούμε τεχνητό και ελεγχομενο packet loss για να ελεγχουμε το OLSR.

Ίσως με iptables και το random μοντουλο..

----------


## Acinonyx

Λοιπόν,

βρήκα γιατί τα traceroute δε δουλευουν.. Φταει το TTL των tunnel

Ξαναφτιάξτε τα tunnels βάζοντας επίσης την παράμετρο _ttl 255_

Παράδειγμα



> ip tun add olsr0 local 10.2.16.59 remote 10.2.16.1 mode ipip *ttl 255*

----------


## trendy

οκ εγώ τα διορθώνω τώρα.
Δηλαδή με τι ttl παίζαμε; Με 1;  ::

----------


## Belibem

Ποιός θα με βοηθήσει να χαλάσω και το δικό μου debian router?  ::

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να τον χαλάσεις. Διάβασε λίγο το kokowiki και όταν είσαι έτοιμος για link σφύρα!

----------


## koki

to kokowiki είναι ψόφιο, γιατί κλάταρε και ο router και η dsl. Αψογα!!

Ελπίζω σήμερις να αποκασταστήσω τουλάχιστον ένα από τα δύο, το απογευματάκι.

----------


## koki

up  ::

----------


## alasondro

Δεν ξέρω ,ας απαντήσουν τα μεγάλα μυαλά ,
αλλά μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε και άλλα tunnels και να σχηματίσουμε 
και άλλους βρόγχους ώστε να η δομή του olsr δικτίου να πλησιάζει περισσότερο αυτή του awmn??

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι θα πρέπει να εξομοιώσουμε το AWMN. Αλλά χρειάζεται να υπάρχει συμμετοχή από τον κόσμο.

Για να μπορείτε να βλέπετε τις διαδρομές στα traceroutes βάλτε τα παρακάτω στο */etc/hosts*


```
# olsr testing

# Acinonyx
172.16.0.1              gw-serval.lynx.olsr
172.16.0.9              gw-trendy.lynx.olsr
172.16.0.17             gw-awpnet.lynx.olsr
172.16.0.33             gw-achille.lynx.olsr
172.16.0.2              gw-lynx.serval.olsr

# awpnet
172.16.0.18             gw-lynx.awpnet.olsr
172.16.0.25             gw-machine22.awpnet.olsr
172.16.0.65             gw-alasondor.awpnet.olsr

# trendy
172.16.0.10             gw-lynx.trendy.olsr
172.16.0.49             gw-machine22.trendy.olsr
172.16.0.57             gw-angel13.trendy.olsr

# achille
172.16.0.34             gw-lynx.achille.olsr
172.16.0.41             gw-machine22.achille.olsr

# machine22
172.16.0.26             gw-awpnet.machine22.olsr
172.16.0.50             gw-trendy.machine22.olsr
172.16.0.42             gw-achille.machine22.olsr

# angel13
172.16.0.58             gw-trendy.angel13.olsr

# alosondro
172.16.0.66             gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr
172.16.0.74             gw-koki.alosondro.olsr

# koki
172.16.0.73             gw-alosondro.koki.olsr
```

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Τα παραπάνω hosts δεν θα ανανεωνονται σε αυτό το post. Για τα τελευτάια hosts δείτε το wiki

----------


## koki

Ποιος θέλει να γίνουμε φίλες;

Ας μου στείλει ένα πμ να κάνουμε "link"

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ  ::  

Αν και έχουμε ήδη link ΚΑΚΑΚΑΚΑΚ  ::  


Σε λίγο θα στήσω ένα μηχανάκι να το ξεσκίσουμε ομαδικώς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> Ναι θα πρέπει να εξομοιώσουμε το AWMN. Αλλά χρειάζεται να υπάρχει συμμετοχή από τον κόσμο.


Ας τα κάνουμε μεταξύ μας αφού δεν μας παίζουν τα άλλα παιδάκια  ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

σας κάνει αν βάλω στο δίκτυο ένα αρχαίο pc με ubuntu?
αν όχι, μπορώ να του βάλω debian

Αλλά θα δώσω access σε κάποιον να κάνει ότι άλλο θέλει, δε προλαβαίνω καθόλου

----------


## Cha0s

> σας κάνει αν βάλω στο δίκτυο ένα αρχαίο pc με ubuntu?
> αν όχι, μπορώ να του βάλω debian
> 
> Αλλά θα δώσω access σε κάποιον να κάνει ότι άλλο θέλει, δε προλαβαίνω καθόλου


Αυτό θα κάνω και εγώ.

Τελειώνει η εγκατάσταση του Fedora τώρα και θα δώσω το pass στους τριγύρω να κάνουν ότι θέλουν  ::

----------


## angel13

και γω αναζητώ δεύτερο "link"...  ::

----------


## papashark

Οκ, θα βάλω και εγώ που είμαι στο άλλο άκρο και υπάρχουν ενδείξεις για flapping είτε σε εμένα είτε στην διαδρομή μου.

Θα κάνω ένα Link με achille, πείτε μου και τι άλλα θα κάνω να τα βάλω, αν και πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να βάλουμε πολλά για να δούμε τι γίνετε.

----------


## trendy

Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να ακολουθήσουμε όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν τη δομή που έχουμε στο awmn, ώστε να είμαστε σε θέση να συγκρίνουμε πώς συμπεριφέρεται ένα link τόσο στο olsr όσο και στο bgp. Όταν για παράδειγμα σηκώσουν ο chaos με την koki θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε και άμεση σύγκριση, αν και το καλύτερο θα ήταν να γινόταν η δοκιμή σε 2 πραγματικά ifs και όχι μέσω tunnel.

----------


## papashark

Εγώ με τον cha0s έχουμε ανάμεσα μας τον althaia και είμαστε τα μοναδικά του ΒΒ. Θα συννενοηθώ με τσάμηδενς

----------


## Cha0s

Roger that  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> και γω αναζητώ δεύτερο "link"...


Βλέπω να σου έχετε ένας από comdex…. Σύντομα…  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Έχω στήσει το μηχάνημα.

Στημένο και το OLSR.

Περιμένω γείτονες για δοκιμές!

Δώστε μου ips για τα tunnels να κάνουμε δουλειά  ::  


Όποιος θέλει access για σκάλισμα και δοκιμές ας μου στείλει pm  ::

----------


## koki

Βάλαμε και στον Βαγγέλη.

χρησιμοποιήσαμε τις .233 και .234 αν θέλετε να αλλάξουμε, κανένα πρόβλημα.

http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn/ updated  ::  όπως και το wiki.

----------


## trendy

koki στο olsrwiki βάζουμε τις ip ανά 8άρια subnets με τις 2 πρώτες διαθέσιμες ip στα ifs. Χάρην ευκολίας αν δε σας κάνει κόπο θα τα αλλάξετε σε 97-98 που είναι αμέσως μετά το 89-90 που είναι του ngia;

----------


## Cha0s

Το δοκιμάσαμε.

Δεν πέρναγαν pings.

----------


## trendy

Κάπου δε στέκει αυτό...
Τα pings είναι ανεξάρτητα του olsr αφού στέλνονται απ' ευθείας στο tunnel. Οπότε και να τις έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος άλλος δε θα σας επηρέαζε. Γράφετε λίγο τις εντολές σας μήπως έγινε κανένα λάθος εκεί;
Επίσης μήπως έχει ξεμείνει κατά λάθος η ip σε κάποιο άλλο if που δοκιμάζατε;

----------


## Cha0s

Μεταξύ μας δεν περνάγανε τα pings άσχετα από το olsr.




```
ip tun add olsr-koki local 10.26.35.75 remote 10.20.220.1 mode ipip ttl 255
ip addr add 172.16.0.97 peer 172.16.0.98 dev olsr-koki
ifconfig olsr-koki up
```

----------


## Cha0s

> Εγώ με τον cha0s έχουμε ανάμεσα μας τον althaia και είμαστε τα μοναδικά του ΒΒ. Θα συννενοηθώ με τσάμηδενς


Είμαι έτοιμος από την μεριά μου.

Όταν είναι ενημέρωσε  ::

----------


## koki

> Μεταξύ μας δεν περνάγανε τα pings άσχετα από το olsr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ip tun add olsr-koki local 10.26.35.75 remote 10.20.220.1 mode ipip ttl 255
> ip addr add 172.16.0.97 peer 172.16.0.98 dev olsr-koki
> ifconfig olsr-koki up
> ```


Ναι δεν είναι κουλό;;;;

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, στην αρχή κάναμε τα ΙΔΙΑ ακριβώς με 97 98,.. τι να πω!

----------


## Billgout

Νέος, ωραίος  ::  , με PowerMAC G5 αναζητεί OLSR συντροφιά.
Διατίθενται, OpenVPN, διεύθυνση τύπου 176.16.χ.χ.
Συστάσεις: Acinonyx
Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας, αν και εχει προταθεί ήδη απο τον Acinonyx.
Trendy μ' ακούς?

(κοινώς: ΚΑΝΑΣ ΜΕΤΡΟΠΟΝΤΙΚΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ????????)

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Μεταξύ μας δεν περνάγανε τα pings άσχετα από το olsr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ip tun add olsr-koki local 10.26.35.75 remote 10.20.220.1 mode ipip ttl 255
> ...


Παιδιά δεν μπορεί, κάποιο λαθάκι θα κάνατε στο config, κάτι θα σας ξέφυγε. Αν αλλάξετε το script που έχετε και δουλεύει τώρα, απλώς τη 2η γραμμή στις ip δε θα δουλεύει; Πιο πριν να τρέξετε το 


```
ifconfig olsr-koki down
ip tunnel del olsr-koki
```

και αντιστοίχως από τη μεριά της koki.




> Trendy μ' ακούς?


Loud 'n' clear αλλά είπα να προσπαθήσουμε να διατηρήσουμε μία δομή στα links μας όσο πιο κοντά στου awmn γίνεται. Αγ.Παρασκευή-Χαϊδάρι είναι λίγο τρύσκολο link.
Κάντε ένα link με τον άνθρωπο οι πιο κοντινοί. ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!

----------


## koki

Ρε λέμε εντελώς κουφαμάρα..
Θα το ξανακάνουμε. 
Αλλά τα είδαμε 10 φορές τι να πω.

Εκτός αν αποχάζεψε ο κάοπας.

----------


## Billgout

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μπορώ να παίξω μόνο με OpenVPN ή PPTP, ενώ οι πιο κοντινοί είναι με ΙΡΙΡ.
Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι έχω μια ειδικότητα στα μακρινά  ::  
Anyway, όποιος μπορεί ας χτυπήσει την πόρτα... Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Άντε μπείτε και δείτε μόνοι σας.

Δεν ξέρω τι κόλημα μπορεί να έφαγε.

----------


## trendy

Γράψτε και εμάς εδώ τις εντολές ακριβώς όπως τις δίνετε. Τα μάτια όλων των olsrάδων είναι καλύτερα από 4.  ::

----------


## trendy

Και ένα ερώτημα όσον αφορά το openwrt.


```
[email protected]:~# ip tunnel add tun0 local 10.26.122.3 remote 10.14.149.1 mode ipip ttl 255
ioctl: No such device
```

Καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να χρειάζεται;

----------


## koki

> Γράψτε και εμάς εδώ τις εντολές ακριβώς όπως τις δίνετε. Τα μάτια όλων των olsrάδων είναι καλύτερα από 4.


Φάε OD τώρα:


```
Nov 20 15:15:56 <koki>	ip tun add olsr-cha0s local 10.20.220.1 remote 10.26.35.75 mode ipip ttl 255
Nov 20 15:15:56 <koki>	ip addr add 172.16.0.98 peer 172.16.0.97 dev olsr-cha0s
Nov 20 15:15:56 <koki>	ifconfig olsr-cha0s up
Nov 20 15:16:00 <koki>	egw pws ta grafw
Nov 20 15:16:00 <koki>	:P
Nov 20 15:16:06 <koki>	afto kai eisai OK
Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki>	ifconfig olsr-cha0s
Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki>	olsr-cha0 Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr
Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki>	          inet addr:172.16.0.98  P-t-P:172.16.0.97  Mask:255.255.255.255
Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki>	          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
Nov 20 15:22:07 <koki>	de se kanw ping vlammene
Nov 20 15:22:08 <koki>	:P
Nov 20 15:22:12 <koki>	to eknes ifconfig up sto telos?
Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas>	olsr-koki Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   
Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas>	          inet addr:172.16.0.98  P-t-P:172.16.0.97  Mask:255.255.255.255
Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas>	          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas>	          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas>	          TX packets:31 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas>	          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas>	          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2504 (2.4 Kb)
Nov 20 15:23:54 <Mpaglamas>	ayta edo etreksa gia to tunnel
Nov 20 15:23:54 <Mpaglamas>	ip tun add olsr-koki local 10.26.35.75 remote 10.20.220.1 mode ipip ttl 255
Nov 20 15:23:54 <Mpaglamas>	ip addr add 172.16.0.98 peer 172.16.0.97 dev olsr-koki
Nov 20 15:23:54 <Mpaglamas>	ifconfig olsr-koki up
Nov 20 15:23:56 <koki>	ok
Nov 20 15:23:58 <koki>	ok ok 
Nov 20 15:24:11 <koki>	grrr
Nov 20 15:24:12 <koki>	skata
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	ifconfig | grep -A 5 ols
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	olsr-alas Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          inet addr:172.16.0.73  P-t-P:172.16.0.74  Mask:255.255.255.255
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          RX packets:283952 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          TX packets:194620 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	--
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	olsr-cha0 Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          inet addr:172.16.0.98  P-t-P:172.16.0.97  Mask:255.255.255.255
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          RX packets:289 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
Nov 20 15:25:10 <koki>	          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
Nov 20 15:25:15 <koki>	vlepeis diafora?
Nov 20 15:25:57 <Mpaglamas>	tsou
Nov 20 15:26:23 <koki>	ip tun show
Nov 20 15:26:23 <koki>	tunl0: ip/ip  remote any  local any  ttl inherit  nopmtudisc
Nov 20 15:26:23 <koki>	olsr-alas: ip/ip  remote 10.27.228.2  local 10.20.220.1  ttl 255
Nov 20 15:26:23 <koki>	olsr-cha0s: ip/ip  remote 10.26.35.75  local 10.20.220.1  ttl 255
Nov 20 15:27:12 <Mpaglamas>	[[email protected] snmp]# ip tun show
Nov 20 15:27:12 <Mpaglamas>	tunl0: ip/ip  remote any  local any  ttl inherit  nopmtudisc
Nov 20 15:27:12 <Mpaglamas>	olsr-koki: ip/ip  remote 10.20.220.1  local 10.26.35.75  ttl 255 
Nov 20 15:27:29 <Mpaglamas>	orea pragmata :P
Nov 20 15:28:11 <koki>	esy ping me kaneis?
Nov 20 15:28:15 <Mpaglamas>	oxi
Nov 20 15:28:37 <koki>	as dokimasoume alles ip
Nov 20 15:28:38 <koki>	akakakkakakak
Nov 20 15:28:40 <Mpaglamas>	:P
Nov 20 15:28:44 <koki>	233 kai 234 ?
Nov 20 15:28:45 <koki>	ok?
Nov 20 15:29:04 <Mpaglamas>	ok
Nov 20 15:29:07 <Mpaglamas>	233 esi e?
Nov 20 15:29:22 <koki>	ok
Nov 20 15:29:52 <Mpaglamas>	etoimos apo do
Nov 20 15:30:09 <Mpaglamas>	doulepse :D
```

OK?

----------


## trendy

Ρε γκιόζια



> Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki> ifconfig olsr-cha0s 
> Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki> olsr-cha0 Link encap:IPIP Tunnel HWaddr 
> Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki> inet addr:172.16.0.*98* P-t-P:172.16.0.97 Mask:255.255.255.255 
> Nov 20 15:20:31 <koki> UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MTU:1480 Metric:1 
> Nov 20 15:22:07 <koki> de se kanw ping vlammene 
> Nov 20 15:22:08 <koki>  
> Nov 20 15:22:12 <koki> to eknes ifconfig up sto telos? 
> Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas> olsr-koki Link encap:IPIP Tunnel HWaddr 
> Nov 20 15:23:21 <Mpaglamas> inet addr:172.16.0.*98* P-t-P:172.16.0.97 Mask:255.255.255.255 
> ...


άμα έχετε την ίδια ip και οι 2 σας φυσικό είναι να μην παίζει...

----------


## koki

ΑΧΑΧαχΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧαχΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
Μ****** Βαγγέλη ρεζιλευτήκαμε, αλλά επειδή έφταιγες εσύ, μπορώ να γελάω.

ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑχαΧΑΧαχΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧαΧαχΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Cha0s

Λεπτομέριες...  ::

----------


## trendy

Βάλτε τώρα τις 105-106 (σωστά αυτή τη φορά) που είναι επόμενες στη σειρά.
Επίσης το acinonyx-chaos μπορεί να κατέβει στο 89-90 μιας και μετακίνησα τον ngia στο 97-98 και θα τον βάλω να παίξει μόλις βρω πώς παίζει το tunnel στο openwrt.

----------


## Cha0s

Access έχετε οπότε κάντε την βρωμοδουλειά  ::

----------


## trendy

Καλά θα το κάνω εγώ, αλλά θα κεράσεις πίτσα σπέσιαλ.  ::

----------


## trendy

```
olsr-acin Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   
          inet addr:172.16.0.90  P-t-P:172.16.0.89  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
          RX packets:469 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:260 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:36584 (35.7 Kb)  TX bytes:17948 (17.5 Kb)

olsr-koki Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   
          inet addr:172.16.0.105  P-t-P:172.16.0.106  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
          RX packets:341 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:269 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:23192 (22.6 Kb)  TX bytes:18648 (18.2 Kb)
```

Έκανα τις αλλαγές, koki και acinonyx κάντε και εσείς τις αλλαγές σας (μην ξεχάσετε το olsrd.conf!!!!)

----------


## Acinonyx

ΟΚ!

Λοιπόν, έκοψα το link με achille γιατί ήταν σχετικά πολλά hop.

Αχιλλέα οποτε μπορείς βγάλτο και κάνε λινκ με κάποιον άλλον.

Διορθωσα και τις IP στο λινκ με cha0s.

 ::

----------


## trendy

O achille θα μπορούσε να κάνει link με τον jabarlee, που φαντάζομαι πως θα είναι πιο κοντά. Ήδη από εμάς το πιο κοντινό link με achille το έχει κάνει ο machine.
Μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί να παίξει pptp ή ovpn κάνω ένα link με billgout.

----------


## machine22

> Λοιπόν, έκοψα το link με achille γιατί ήταν σχετικά πολλά hop.


Εμένα με έχεις στα 2 hop παραπάνω από τον Αχιλλέα. Μήπως να το κόψουμε και να επανασχεδιάσουμε τα virtual link ?

----------


## Cha0s

> Καλά θα το κάνω εγώ, αλλά θα κεράσεις πίτσα σπέσιαλ.


Special?

Πολύ συνηθισμένη  ::  

Έχω κάτι personal πίτσες που έχουν κάνει πάταγο στην παρέα  ::

----------


## Billgout

At your services sir.

Θα κάνω τις κατάλληλες κινήσεις, μόλις επιστρέψω σπίτι το βραδάκι μετά από μια - μακρά - ημέρα στη δουλειά.

Ευχαριστώ συντροφε trendy..... έχεις pm  ::  

Άντε να μπεί και ένα πιο UNIX στη παρέα, να δοκιμάσουμε, μια και ο Acinoyx έχει κρυφο πόθο να στήσει mainframe μια μέρα σπίτι του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Καλά θα το κάνω εγώ, αλλά θα κεράσεις πίτσα σπέσιαλ. 
> 
> 
> Special?
> 
> Πολύ συνηθισμένη  
> 
> Έχω κάτι personal πίτσες που έχουν κάνει πάταγο στην παρέα


Ok στείλε μία πίτσα Xristina  ::  

Γενικότερα πρέπει να δούμε λίγο πώς πάνε τα links όλοι μας και να τα ξανασχεδιάσουμε. Θα το κοιτάξω προς βραδάκι μεριά.

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν έννοούσα τέτοια 'προσωπική'.

Έχω δικιές μου 'συνταγές' για πίτσες που δεν τρως κάθε μέρα  ::  

χεχεχεχε

----------


## trendy

Εντάξει τότε, θα εμπιστευτώ το καλό σου γούστο.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εμ!

12 χρόνια στην δουλειά κάτι ξέρουμε  ::   ::   ::  

Πως λέμε 40 χρόνια φούρναρης... μου λείπουν ακόμα 28 χρονάκια αλλά οκ  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Λοιπόν, έκοψα το link με achille γιατί ήταν σχετικά πολλά hop.
> 
> 
> Εμένα με έχεις στα 2 hop παραπάνω από τον Αχιλλέα. Μήπως να το κόψουμε και να επανασχεδιάσουμε τα virtual link ?


Έκοψα το λινκ awpnet-machine22 για τον ίδιο λόγο. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μπει και ο stafan και ο onikoseimai που είναι γειτονές του awpnet για να μοιάζει πιό πολυ στο awmn όπως είναι τώρα.

trendy, δοκίμασε στο wrt να κάνεις modprobe ipip να δούμε αν υπάρχει το module.

----------


## trendy

nope...


```
[email protected]:~# insmod ipip
insmod: ipip.o: no module by that name found
[email protected]:~# ls /lib/
/lib/ld-uClibc-0.9.26.so    /lib/libnsl-0.9.26.so
/lib/ld-uClibc.so.0         /lib/libnsl.so.0
/lib/libc.so.0              /lib/libpanel.so
/lib/libcrypt-0.9.26.so     /lib/libpanel.so.5
/lib/libcrypt.so.0          /lib/libpanel.so.5.2
/lib/libdl-0.9.26.so        /lib/libresolv-0.9.26.so
/lib/libdl.so.0             /lib/libresolv.so.0
/lib/libgcc_s.so            /lib/libstdc\+\+.so
/lib/libgcc_s.so.1          /lib/libstdc\+\+.so.5
/lib/libiw.so.26            /lib/libstdc\+\+.so.5.0.5
/lib/libm-0.9.26.so         /lib/libuClibc-0.9.26.so
/lib/libm.so.0              /lib/libutil-0.9.26.so
/lib/libncurses.so          /lib/libutil.so.0
/lib/libncurses.so.5        /lib/modules/
/lib/libncurses.so.5.2
[email protected]:~# ls /lib/modules/2.4.20/
/lib/modules/2.4.20/adm.o    /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/
/lib/modules/2.4.20/diag.o   /lib/modules/2.4.20/wl.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/et.o
[email protected]:~# ls /lib/modules/2.4.20/
/lib/modules/2.4.20/adm.o    /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/
/lib/modules/2.4.20/diag.o   /lib/modules/2.4.20/wl.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/et.o
[email protected]:~# ls /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/cls_fw.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/cls_route.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/cls_rsvp.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/cls_rsvp6.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/cls_tcindex.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/cls_u32.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_cbq.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_csz.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_dsmark.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_gred.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_htb.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_ingress.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_prio.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_red.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_sfq.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_tbf.o
/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/sched/sch_teql.o
```

Υπάρχει σε owrt package το ipip ή το ovpn;

----------


## trendy

Λοιπόν όσον αφορά τα links μας.
Ισαπέχω 6 hops από lynx και jabarlee, οπότε μπορεί να βγει το link trendy-jabarlee.
Επίσης ο machine ισαπέχει με μένα από τον angel οπότε εκεί μπορεί να γίνει ένα ακόμα link.

----------


## NetTraptor

for sure

http://tracker.openwrt.org/search/?query=vpn&b=search

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάποια αποτελέσματα των δοκιμων..

Έχουμε το δαχτυλιο που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.

Αρχικά το άθροισμα των τιμών ETX για την διαδρομή jabarlee-awpnet-alasondro ήταν μικρότερο οπότε επιλέχθηκε η διαδρομή αυτή όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω..



```
ping -R gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr
PING gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66) 56(124) bytes of data.
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=1 ttl=62 time=161 ms
RR:     gw-jabarlee.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.17)
        gw-awpnet.jabarlee.olsr (172.16.0.114)
        gw-alasondro.awpnet.olsr (172.16.0.65)
        gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66)
        gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66)
        gw-jabarlee.awpnet.olsr (172.16.0.113)
        gw-lynx.jabarlee.olsr (172.16.0.18)
        gw-jabarlee.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.17)

64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=2 ttl=62 time=181 ms     (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=3 ttl=62 time=145 ms     (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=4 ttl=62 time=79.1 ms    (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=5 ttl=62 time=103 ms     (same route)
.
.
.
```

μετά από λίγη ώρα αυξήθηκε το packet loss από αυτή τη διαδρομή έτσι και το ETX οπότε επιλέχθηκε η άλλη διαδρομή


```
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=43 ttl=62 time=192 ms
RR:     gw-cha0s.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.89)
        gw-koki.cha0s.olsr (172.16.0.105)
        gw-alasondro.koki.olsr (172.16.0.73)
        gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66)
        gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66)
        gw-cha0s.koki.olsr (172.16.0.106)
        gw-lynx.cha0s.olsr (172.16.0.90)
        gw-cha0s.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.89)

64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=44 ttl=62 time=589 ms    (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=45 ttl=62 time=31.6 ms   (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=46 ttl=62 time=41.3 ms   (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=47 ttl=62 time=802 ms    (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=48 ttl=62 time=619 ms    (same route)
64 bytes from gw-awpnet.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.66): icmp_seq=49 ttl=62 time=603 ms    (same route)
.
.
.
```

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι για κάθε αλλαγή διαδρομής δεν γίνεται flood στο δικτυο τίποτε οπότε οι αλλαγές διαδρομής με βαση το packet loss γίνονται ακαριαία. Αντιθέτως flood γίνεται μόνο η κατάσταση των links και αυτό με μία υστέρηση 20sec και μετά από *40* διαδοχικές προσπαθειες keepalive (1/40).  ::  Έτσι εξαλείφει τα φαινόμενα ταλάντωσης που είχε το OSPF με το 1/4 και τα λάθος down links που έχει το BGP με το 1/3

----------


## ysam

Βασίλη όταν λες το Packet Loss εννοείς αυτό που βλέπει ο δικός σου router? Αν είναι έτσι τότε οι άλλοι routers τι άποψη έχουν? Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι ακριβώς ίδιες μεταξύ των routers? Αν δεν είναι ίδιες?

----------


## Acinonyx

Προσπαθώ να πετύχω μία συγκρεκριμένη στιγμή για να εξακριβώσω αν είναι δυνατόν να πεσουμε έστω και προσορινά σε μαύρη τρύπα αλλά υπάρχει μία αστάθεια στο δίκτυο τις τελευταίες ώρες..

Συγκριμένα θέλω να κατεβάσω το λινκ με jabarlee και να κάνω ένα traceroute στον awpnet την στιγμή που επιλέγεται η εναλλακτική διαδρομή λόγω του ETX. Αν το traceroute δείξει τρύπα μεταξύ εμένα και του cha0s τότε η αλλαγή στην διαδρομή γίνεται ΠΡΙΝ ενημερωθεί ο cha0s για το ETX μου με τον jabarlee. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα υπάρχει μία μάυρη τρύπα που θα διαρκεί όμως υποθέτω μόνο 5 δευτερόλεπτα (μέχρι το επομενο TC), ειδικά σε δαχτυλίους με πολλούς router ενώ θα εξαφανίζεται όσο πιο mesh γίνεται δίκτυο.

Αν αποδειχθεί πειραματικά η παραπάνω θεωρία, θα στείλω email στον developer να το κοιτάξει..

----------


## Cartman

Ύστερα απο περίπου 2 βδομάδες (όχι συνεχόμενα) διάφορων δοκιμών, διαπίστωσα ότι για το hswn τουλάχιστον, το Olsr δουλεύει μια χαρά. ίσως θέλει λίγο tweaking στο conf, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές ανταποκρίθηκε καλά σε όλες τις δοκιμές που του έκανα. στο μόνο που κόλησα ήταν στην επικοινωνία με το bgb, και στην αδυναμία μου να περάσω τα routes προς τα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα δίκτυα, παρόλα που τα είχα δηλώσει όλα σωστά. υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει το tunnel μέσα απο τον vpn, αλλά λόγω έλλιψης χρόνου δεν έχω κάτσει να το ψάξω και έτσι άφησα την quagga. όταν θα έχω εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος χρόνο, θα το ψάξουμε και αυτό. 

Υ.Γ ξέρετε μήπως άν το olsrd κάνει Multipath routing?

----------


## Billgout

::

----------


## Billgout

Κάτι νεότερο με το θεμα;
Τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών τι δείχνουν;
Αχιλλέα με την υλοποίηση για mikrotik, το βλέπεις να παίζει τελικά;

----------


## Acinonyx

Από εμένα συνεχίζονται δοκιμές...

Χθες το ζορισα πολύ το προτοκολο με πολλά up down σε interfaces.

Στην κλιμακα που το δοκιμάζουμε παίζει πολύ καλά ως προτοκολο και η ανανέωση γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα και αξιόπιστα.

Γενικά μου θυμίζει ένα κυκλοφορικό σύστημα. Το δίκτυο στέλνει παλμούς όπως η καρδία με ένα ρυθμό 12φορές/λεπτό και μεταδίδει πληροφορίες για τις διαδρομές σε όλους τους κόμβους.

Δεν ξέρω πως θα παίξει σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα. Χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο κόσμο για αυτό...

2 σημεία που δε μου άρεσαν:

1) δε συνεργάζεται με quagga
2) όταν πείραζα το tunnel μερικές φορές μου "πεθανε" ο δαίμονας χωρίς προφανη λόγο. Προσπαθώ να βρω γιατί..

----------


## Billgout

Προσπαθώ να μπώ και εγω στο κόλπο για να αυξηθούν και τα άτομα (για τα κιλά δεν το συζητάω που θα πάνε  :: ).
Το παλεύουμε με τον Trendy άλλα λόγω δυσκολιών και έλειψης χρόνου και από τους 2, έχουμε μείνει λίγο πίσω (βασικά το %@$#@ vpn μας έχει τσακίσει)

----------


## jabarlee

[off topic]
Το πρωτόκολλο λέγεται "O! Elessar" ?
[/off topic]

----------


## trendy

Βασικά έχω κάτι προβλήματα με τον κόμβο σε επίπεδο hardware και δεν προλαβαίνω να ασχοληθώ όσο θέλω με το olsr...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενεργοποίησα ένα πολύ ωραίο plugin στο olsr, που εμφανίζει διάφορες πληροφορίες για τα routes, τα links, την ποιότητα τους κλπ.
Κάτι σαν το looking glass.

Δείτε το εδώ:

http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn:8082/ (wireless)
http://awpnet.awmn:8082/ (wireless)

Επίσης βγάζει αυτόματα και το configuration file κάθε κόμβου.  :: 


Enjoy.. 

Υ.Γ. cha0s, ανοιξε την 8082 στο firewall. Το ενεργοποίησα και στο peiramatozoo!

----------


## sokratisg

Και εγώ μέσα!

Περιμένω απάντηση από Alasondro για να ρυθμίσουμε το VPN μεταξύ μας.

----------


## alasondro

> Και εγώ μέσα!
> 
> Περιμένω απάντηση από Alasondro για να ρυθμίσουμε το VPN μεταξύ μας.


όποτε είσαι έτοιμος εγώ μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα tunnelaki άμεσα...
απλά να μας πει ο Acinonyx ποιες ip να βάλουμε...

----------


## alasondro

> Ενεργοποίησα ένα πολύ ωραίο plugin στο olsr, που εμφανίζει διάφορες πληροφορίες για τα routes, τα links, την ποιότητα τους κλπ.
> Κάτι σαν το looking glass.
> 
> Δείτε το εδώ:
> 
> http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn:8082/ (wireless)
> http://awpnet.awmn:8082/ (wireless)
> 
> Επίσης βγάζει αυτόματα και το configuration file κάθε κόμβου. 
> ...


Το εβαλα και εγώ...
είναι στο alasondro.awmn:8082

----------


## Cha0s

> Υ.Γ. cha0s, ανοιξε την 8082 στο firewall. Το ενεργοποίησα και στο peiramatozoo!


Done  :: 

http://10.26.35.75:8082/

----------


## koki

mi tou.

----------


## Cha0s

Γιου του γιατί δεν ανταλλάσουμε routes;

----------


## trendy

> όποτε είσαι έτοιμος εγώ μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα tunnelaki άμεσα...
> απλά να μας πει ο Acinonyx ποιες ip να βάλουμε...


Ανοίξτε το wiki, βρείτε το επόμενο 8άρι subnet που είναι ελεύθερο και χρησιμοποιήστε το. Μην ξεχάσετε να το δηλώσετε στο wiki.

----------


## sokratisg

Το βράδυ μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι θα έχω ένα tunnel να παίζει από μεριάς μου με local ip 172.16.0.121 και remote ip 172.16.0.122 όπως το έχετε γράψει και στο wiki.

Θα έπαιζε από το πρωί αλλά κάποιος admin δεν είχε κάνει compile τον kernel με Tunnel support  ::   ::   ::  

Τώρα ελπίζω είτε να τα πούμε με alasondro και στο irc το βράδυ, αλλιώς να ξέρετε ότι από μεριάς μου μετά τις 8 θα είμαι έτοιμος.  :: 

acoul: Όταν είσαι και εσύ έτοιμος από πλευράς σου στείλε μου pm για να σηκώσω και το δικό σου tunnelακι. 

 ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Έτοιμος από πλευράς μου για "link" με alasondro.

Έτοιμο και το Plugin για το web interface

http://olsr.sokratisg.awmn:8082

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> όποτε είσαι έτοιμος εγώ μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα tunnelaki άμεσα...
> απλά να μας πει ο Acinonyx ποιες ip να βάλουμε...
> 
> 
> Ανοίξτε το wiki, βρείτε το επόμενο 8άρι subnet που είναι ελεύθερο και χρησιμοποιήστε το. Μην ξεχάσετε να το δηλώσετε στο wiki.


Oops ok δεν ήξερα οτι πάει έτσι  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Το εικονικό link sokratisg-alasondro είναι γεγονός!
Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε και το wiki γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από wiki syntax.
Άντε και άλλοι στο χορό να γίνουμε κύκλος!

O *mojiro*s που είναι? OEO!?

----------


## mojiro

> Το εικονικό link sokratisg-alasondro είναι γεγονός!
> Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε και το wiki γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από wiki syntax.
> Άντε και άλλοι στο χορό να γίνουμε κύκλος!
> 
> O *mojiro*s που είναι? OEO!?


 εχει πολλες δουλιτσες, αλλιως θα το ειχε κανει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Κομπλέ! Είσαι και στο γράφημα..




> Το βράδυ μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι θα έχω ένα tunnel να παίζει από μεριάς μου με *local ip 172.16.0.121 και remote ip 172.16.0.122* όπως το έχετε γράψει και στο wiki.


Ανάποδα τα έγραψες...  ::

----------


## alasondro

Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα κύκλο όμως!!!
Αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα.....

----------


## Acinonyx

Είχαμε ένα κύκλο που έκλεινε με το jabarlee αλλά τώρα τελευταία είναι down  :: 

Jabarleeeeeeeeeee!!! Σήκωσε το, το τιμημένο!

----------


## alasondro

Ας κάνουμε και άλλον ένα να το παιδέψουμε λίγο το πράγμα...
Εχω την αίσθηση οτι το olsr-δίκτυο *πρέπει*να είναι όσο πιο ανοργάνωτο και άναρχο γίνεται για να φτάσουμε το πρωτόκολλο όσο το δυνατόν στα όρια του

----------


## Acinonyx

Για δες τώρα.. http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=olsr-testers

Πως σου φαίνεται;

Ναι, να είναι αναρχο και ανοργάνωτο αλλά πρέπει να εξομοιώσουμε όσο γίνεται το awmn ώστε να βγάλουμε κάποια σωστά συμπεράσματα χωρίς να μας επηρρεάζουν ιδιαίτερα τα flaps BGP. Οπότε καλό θα έιναι να προσπαθούμε κάνουμε tunnels με όσο το δυνατόν πιό κοντινούς.

Υ.Γ.Sε κάθε tester έβαλα link τα httpinfo site τους. Είναι όσα αναφέρθηκαν εδώ. Οι υπόλοιποι βάλτε τα μόνοι σας..  ::

----------


## alasondro

Τέλειο!!

Αν και είχα κάνει edit το μύνημα μου παραπάνω 
για να καταλάβουν και οι υπόλοιποι πρότεινα να υπάρχει ένα pool
aπό το οποίο θα παίρνουμε subnets και μετά θα τα σβήνουμε για να μην τα χρησιμοποιούν οι άλλοι...

----------


## alasondro

btw 
έβαλα και ένα link για το olsr στην κεντρική σελίδα του madlinux.koko.awmn 
για να μην ψάχνει ο κόσμος (λέμε τώρα) άδικα ...

----------


## Cha0s

Aci, αν θες να σηκώσεις και κάνα άλλο λινκ από το peiramatozoo για να κάνουμε περίπλοκες διαδρομές feel free  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ρε παιδιά το θέμα έχει παγώσει λόγο εορταστικής περιόδου;

Όποιος έχει χρόνο και όρεξη ας γράψει εδώ γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να σηκώσω και άλλα "bblinks" στον zabonorouter μου.  ::   :: 

Άντε να το δοκιμάσουμε και σαν άνθρωποι με καμιά 3αριά εναλλακτικές στο κάθε "link" το ριμάδι!  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Κάντε links, τσάμπα είναι, αλλά προσέξτε να ακολουθείτε όσο το δυνατόν τη δομή του awmn.

----------


## Winner

Ωραίο θα ήταν να σηκώσει κάποιος ένα smokeping στο οποίο θα κάνει ping την AWMN ip και την OLSR vpn ip μερικών απομακρυσμένων κόμβων.

Έτσι θα βλέπαμε σε ωραία γραφίματα και στη συνέχεια του χρόνου, πότε το bgp είχε χειρότερη και πόσο χειρότερη συμπεριφορά σε σχέση με το OLSR.

Μακάρι να βρω λίγο χρόνο να σηκώσω κι εγώ έναν δέμονα OLSR.

----------


## alasondro

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει
(όχι το smokeping αλλά η σύγκριση της απόδοσης...)
γιατί το OLSR τρέχει "πάνω" από το BGP...

Αλλά ας μας πούν και οι ειδικοί

----------


## Winner

> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να γίνει
> (όχι το smokeping αλλά η σύγκριση της απόδοσης...)
> γιατί το OLSR τρέχει "πάνω" από το BGP...
> 
> Αλλά ας μας πούν και οι ειδικοί


Δεν παίζει ρόλο.
Όταν πέσει ένα link θα κοπεί η σύνδεση και του bgp και του OLSR. Το θέμα είναι να δούμε ποιός θα προλάβει να το γυρίσει πρώτος από εναλλακτική και πόσο αξιόπιστα γίνεται αυτό.

Βέβαια πρέπει να έχετε αρκετές εναλλακτικές στα links του OLSR.

----------


## mojiro

*Δοκιμή σε OLSR*

http://www.hswn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=855

----------


## trendy

> Δεν παίζει ρόλο.
> Όταν πέσει ένα link θα κοπεί η σύνδεση και του bgp και του OLSR. Το θέμα είναι να δούμε ποιός θα προλάβει να το γυρίσει πρώτος από εναλλακτική και πόσο αξιόπιστα γίνεται αυτό.
> 
> Βέβαια πρέπει να έχετε αρκετές εναλλακτικές στα links του OLSR.


Παίζει ρόλο. Άμα πέσει το link θα πρέπει το bgp να αλλάξει πρώτο τη διαδρομή, ώστε να πάει από valid route το tunnel και να επικοινωνήσουν οι olsr daemons. Αυτό που περιγράφεις θα γινόταν αν έπαιζαν ανεξάρτητα τα 2 πρωτόκολλα, πχ σε 1 link μεταξύ 2 κόμβων παίζει και bgp και olsr χωρίς να χρειάζεται το tunnel. Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων μέσα στις γιορτές θα βγάλω ένα link με angel και θα μπορούμε να το τεστάρουμε.

----------


## koki

Mόλις πάψω να ******** με τον κόμβο μου, θα έχουμε την τιμή εδώ κάτω να είμαστε αρκετοί στη σειρά με linux. 
Συγκεκριμένα αν όλα πάνε κατ'ευχήν, από cha0s μέχρι belibem θα έχουμε μία διαδρομή που θα λειτουργεί παράλληλα με OLSR. 
Ελπίζω σύντομα να γίνει αυτό, αλλά και να επεκταθεί το φαινόμενο, για να έχουμε καλύτερες μετρήσεις.

Το αισιόδοξο σενάριο είναι: 
cha0s-koki-macabre-(ethernet-digenis-)dsfak-alasondro(-ethernet-belibem)
Υποθέτω ότι και ο sinonick μπορεί να olsr-ιαστεί, γιατί τρέχει κάποιο Linux-ι. Kαι παράλληλα και το koki-painter θα έχει linux-ια. Kαι το macabre-(ethernet-digenis-)vegos θα έχει τα απαραίτητα Linux-ια.
Και από vego με Ifaisto (3 πολύ σταθερά γενικά bgp hops) πιθανώς μετά (ή εάν οι costas43, neuromanc έχουν linux). Καθώς και από Painter προς Ifaisto (3 μέτρια for now bgp hops). 
Οπότε στο Νότο μπορεί να γίνει ένα καλό testbed ελπίζω με το νέο έτος  ::

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Δεν παίζει ρόλο.
> Όταν πέσει ένα link θα κοπεί η σύνδεση και του bgp και του OLSR. Το θέμα είναι να δούμε ποιός θα προλάβει να το γυρίσει πρώτος από εναλλακτική και πόσο αξιόπιστα γίνεται αυτό.
> 
> Βέβαια πρέπει να έχετε αρκετές εναλλακτικές στα links του OLSR.
> 
> 
> Παίζει ρόλο. Άμα πέσει το link θα πρέπει το bgp να αλλάξει πρώτο τη διαδρομή, ώστε να πάει από valid route το tunnel και να επικοινωνήσουν οι olsr daemons. Αυτό που περιγράφεις θα γινόταν αν έπαιζαν ανεξάρτητα τα 2 πρωτόκολλα, πχ σε 1 link μεταξύ 2 κόμβων παίζει και bgp και olsr χωρίς να χρειάζεται το tunnel. Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων μέσα στις γιορτές θα βγάλω ένα link με angel και θα μπορούμε να το τεστάρουμε.


Δεν με έχεις καταλάβει.
Ξαναπροσπάθησε.  ::

----------


## trendy

Και πάλι αυτό που λες δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι θα γίνεται. Το πιο πιθανόν θα είναι να μην υπάρχει εναλλακτική γιατί το δίκτυο του olsr είναι ακόμα μικρό και αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε δεν υπάρχει δακτύλιος.

----------


## trendy

Μία συμπλήρωση...
Και αρκετές εναλλακτικές σε olsr να έχουμε, από τη στιγμή που τρέχουν πάνω από tunnels είναι άμεσα εξαρτημένα από το bgpd. Γιατί και εγώ μπορεί να έχω 4 bb's στο olsr δίκτυο αλλά όλα να περνάνε από το link μου με nvak για να φτάσουν στους άλλους εικονικούς κόμβους. Λύση για ξεκάθαρη σύγκριση είναι μόνο η παράλληλη λειτουργία τους στο ίδιο link, κάτι που όμως προϋποθέτει linux και στις 2 μεριές όσο δεν έχουμε νέα από το olsr στο mt.

----------


## Acinonyx

Από σήμερα το απόγευμα εφαρμόζεται τεχνητό packet loss στα tunnels μου για να δω πως συμπεριφέρεται το olsr.

Χρησιμοποιώ το random module του netfilter και iptables. Νομίζω είναι ότι καλύτερο για την περίπτωση των δοκιμων μας.

Το packet loss είναι 25% και το olsr δείχνει να το ανιχνεύει σωστά με μέσο όρο χαμένων πακέτων 10 στα 40 (δείτε εδώ) 

Θεωρητικά, η ευαισθησία του είναι μέχρι 2,5% packet loss με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχουμε κάνει.
Σταδιακά θα μειώσω το ποσοστό για να δω ποιά είναι η ευαισθησία του στην πράξη.

Επίσης μόλις ξανακλείσει κάποιος κύκλος, θα μπορούμε να δούμε πιό άνετα τον τρόπο με τον οποίο επιλέγεται μία καλύτερη διαδρομή με περισότερα hop από μια χειρότερη με λιγότερα.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Με τα ισάριθμα hops τι να γίνεται άραγε;

----------


## trendy

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν έχουν νόημα τα hops αλλά το etx ως metric για τη διαδρομή.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ακριβώς..

Δε μετράει hops. Μετράει ποιά διαδρομή είναι καλύτερη.  :: 

Αν ποτέ βάζαμε αυτό το πρωτόκολο στο AWMN όλοι θα τρέχαν στις ταράτσες να φτιάξουν τα link τους.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Επειδή δεν έχω κάνει το homework μου.

Την ποιότητα της διαδρομής πως την μετράει;

----------


## Acinonyx

Όπως το έχουμε σετάρει, στέλνει ο ένας peer στον άλλο 1 udp πακετάκι ανά 500ms.

Καθένας μετράει τα πακέτα που λαμβάνει από τον άλλον σε ενα χρονικό διάστημα και βγάζει το LQ (Link Quallity). Επίσης στα πακετάκια που λαμβάνονται περιέχεται το LQ του αποστολέα και ονομάζεται NLQ (Neighbor Link Quality).

Το ETX υπολογίζεται με βάση το LQ και το NLQ και αντιστοιχεί με το metric του link.

Μια διαδρομή για ένα προορισμό περνάει στο routing table αν έχει το μικροτερο αθροίσμα ETX στα link της.

----------


## trendy

Από τα χαμένα πακέτα κυρίως, αλλά δέχεται και διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα plugins.

----------


## Cha0s

Μου έρχεται όμως το εξής σενάριο με αυτή την λειτουργία.

Έχουμε 2 διαδρομές.

Στην μία έχουμε traffic και στην άλλη καθόλου.

Για κάποιο λόγο στην πρώτη ανεβαίνει το latency και το packet loss αρκετά.
Οπότε επιλέγεται η 2η διαδρομή.

Η 2η διαδρομή ωστόσο δεν είανι τόσο καλή και με λίγο traffic αρχίζει το packet loss.
Οπότε ξανα επιλέγει την αρχική διαδρομή και πάει λέγοντας...

Μήπως γίνουμε τραμπάλα εν τέλη;

(μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες έτσι... απλά μου ήρθε το παραπάνω πράγμα στο μυαλό...)

----------


## alasondro

Εφόσον οι αλλαγές γίνονται γρήγορα 
και από όσο έχω δει μέχρι τώρα γίνονται πολύ γρήγορα
θα έχουμε ένα ωραιότατο load balancing  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δηλαδή θα έχουμε πάλι τα κουλά trace των OSPF εποχών;  ::  

Ξεκινάμε από την μία και φτάνουμε από την άλλη;  ::

----------


## Achille

> Αν ποτέ βάζαμε αυτό το πρωτόκολο στο AWMN όλοι θα τρέχαν στις ταράτσες να φτιάξουν τα link τους.


Καλομελέτα και έρχεται.

Αύριο εγκαθίσταται ο πρώτος mikrodebian router, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, αλλιώς αμέσως μετά τις γιορτές.

----------


## sotiris

> Αύριο εγκαθίσταται ο πρώτος mikrodebian router, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, αλλιώς αμέσως μετά τις γιορτές.


Tο 'πες και το το 'κανες ρε θηρίο...μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μου έρχεται όμως το εξής σενάριο με αυτή την λειτουργία.
> 
> Έχουμε 2 διαδρομές.
> 
> Στην μία έχουμε traffic και στην άλλη καθόλου.
> 
> Για κάποιο λόγο στην πρώτη ανεβαίνει το latency και το packet loss αρκετά.
> Οπότε επιλέγεται η 2η διαδρομή.
> 
> ...


Κι εμένα με προβληματίζει αυτό το σενάριο και έχω σκοπό να το εξομοιώσω όταν κλείσουμε κάποιο δακτύλιο που να είμαι μέσα.

Γι'αυτό είχα κάνει το πείραμα να δω πόσο γρήγορα γίνεται η εναλλαγή. Ευτυχώς γίνεται ακριαία.

Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό ίσως παρουσιαστεί σε μικρές (2-3hop) και ίσες σε μήκος διαδρομές.

----------


## elkos

έχει δοκιμαστεί καθόλου αυτό?
Link Quality Fish Eye Mechanism

(μηπως είμαι off-topic?)

----------


## sokratisg

Άσχετο: 

Για όσους έχουν κάποια έκδοση του cacti στους router τους καλό είναι να προσέξετε αυτό για να μην την πατήσετε και εσείς όπως και εγώ  ::   ::  

Αφού δημιουργηθεί το virtual interface του tunnel για το OLSR link με κάποιον, το net-snmp (snmpd ονόματι ο δαίμονας στο linux) έχει προβλήματα όσο αναφορά στο θέμα indexing του κάθε Interface όταν κάνει το snmpwalk.

Έτσι παρατηρούμε ότι στο cacti αντί να δίνει στο κάθε "device" την λίστα με κάθε interface και την ip του, γίνεται ένα μπάχαλο με λάθος αντιστοιχίσεις ip και Interface.

Για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα πρέπει να κάνουμε recompile το net-snmp πακέτο με 

```
./configure --enable-mfd-rewrites
```

 και όλα μετά δουλεύουν ρολόι.

Δείτε και τη σχετική συζήτηση στο forum του cacti: http://forums.cacti.net/about7428.ht...ipadentifindex

----------


## angel13

olsrd httpinfo http://10.14.150.138:8082/

----------


## Cha0s

Η ip του μηχανήματος για το OLSR άλλαξε.

http://10.26.35.166:8082/

----------


## alasondro

Εμένα προς το παρών δεν τρέχει γιατί βίασα ολίγον το routing μου  ::   ::   ::  
Από αύριο θα είναι up και πάλι (ελπίζω)...

----------


## trendy

O κόμβος trendy σήκωσε επιτέλους και αυτός το http_info
http://koutsomoura.trendy.awmn:8082/

Επίσης αναφέρω την έλευση της έκδοσης 0.4.10
Από το changelog



> * Network simulator (olsr_switch) added. Read more in the README file included in the release.
> * New experimental fish eye link distribution algorithm. Read more in the README file included in the release.
> * Tiny Application Server(TAS) plugin added
> * Plugin interface changes. Olsrd now exports all symbols mening that plugins can access all olsrd functions easily.
> * Olsrd now builds and runs on OpenBSD
> * Build system rewrites(OS detection is now done automagically) <-επιτέλους...
> * Lots of bugfixes and minor changes


Προσοχή όσοι αναβαθμίσουν, διότι τα plugins είναι version-dependent, κοινώς θα πρέπει να τα ξανακάνετε compile και install. 
Άντε να αυξάνουμε γιατί είδα μόνο εμένα-aci-angel μέσα μόνο  ::

----------


## Vigor

Bασίλη κάποια ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις δοκιμές? Ποιά είναι η αίσθηση που δίνει μέχρι στιγμής το OLSR?

----------


## jabarlee

_σημείωση: έκανα μόλις τώρα ένα restart το olsr-enabled pc_

----------


## sokratisg

172.16.0.121 είναι η ip από πλευράς alasondro στο olsr-link που έχω.

Μπορείτε να κοιτάξετε γιατί δεν παίζει? Επίσης ποστάρω γιατί σκέφτομαι να μπω και εγώ στον κύκλο που έχετε κάνει. Το θέμα είναι να γίνει κάποια συνεννόηση από πλευράς σας για διεύθυνση κλπ κλπ. (Ξέρω ότι υπάρχει το wiki αλλά εδώ και κάτι μέρες δεν μπορώ να μπω)

----------


## trendy

O Alasondro είναι πάντως up ως κόμβος στο olsr και τα links του με koki + awpnet παίζουν κανονικά όπως φαίνεται και στο olsr.acinonyx.awmn

----------


## alasondro

Θα το φτιάξω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.
Προχτές είχαμε στην περιοχή μια διοακοπή ρεύματος που κράτησε πάρα πολύ.
Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κάνει restart ο server.
Το tunnel με τον Σωκράτη ήταν το μόνο που δεν είχα βάλει στα startup scripts για αυτό και δεν επανήλθε...
Σόρρυ Σωκράτη....  ::   ::  

Πιστεύω αύριο θα είναι πάλι up

----------


## Acinonyx

> Bασίλη κάποια ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις δοκιμές? Ποιά είναι η αίσθηση που δίνει μέχρι στιγμής το OLSR?


Το olsr μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει δείξει τίποτε αρνητικό.

Παρόλαυτα, ακόμη έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς για το αν σε πραγματικές συνθήκες θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει σωστά ο ETX με την μορφή που έχει τώρα.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Bασίλη κάποια ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις δοκιμές? Ποιά είναι η αίσθηση που δίνει μέχρι στιγμής το OLSR?
> 
> 
> Το olsr μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει δείξει τίποτε αρνητικό.
> 
> Παρόλαυτα, ακόμη έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς για το αν σε πραγματικές συνθήκες θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει σωστά ο ETX με την μορφή που έχει τώρα.


Acinonyx, εχεις καποια συμπεράσματα συνοπτικά γραμμένα σχετικά με το OLSR;
Ειδικά για τα δικά μας ασύρματα λινκς υπάρχει σωστή μέριμνα (ελεγχος ποιότητας διαδρομής κλπ);

----------


## Acinonyx

Δουλέυει καλύτερα με πολλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές - μικρούς δακτυλίους.[/*:m:89ca0]Μετράει σωστά την ποιότητα του link και ανάλογα επιλέγει διαδρομή[/*:m:89ca0]Δε συνεργάζεται με quagga - δε μας πειράζει ιδιαίτερα όμως[/*:m:89ca0]Υπόσχεται αυξημενη scalability με το fish-eye extension - δεν έχει δοκιμαστει[/*:m:89ca0]Μέχρι 30 κόμβους το πολύ - από εκει και πέρα χρειάζομαστε πολύ μνήμη και επεξεργαστική ισχύ.[/*:m:89ca0]Δημιουργεί ένα μικρό traffic στο δίκτυο (<5kb/s).[/*:m:89ca0]

Γενικά σε μίκρη-μέτρια κλίμακα είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## wiresounds

> ...Μέχρι 30 κόμβους το πολύ - από εκει και πέρα χρειάζομαστε πολύ μνήμη και επεξεργαστική ισχύ.
> ...[/*:m:81ee6]
> 
> Γενικά σε μίκρη-μέτρια κλίμακα είναι πολύ καλό.


Summarization μπορεί να γίνει, ώστε μικρές ομάδες να μιλούν με άλλες μικρές ;

----------


## trendy

Summarization και να μη γίνεται δεν πειράζει, αυτό είναι κάτι που θα κάνει το bgp. Θα αναλαμβάνει την επικοινωνία μεταξύ των ομάδων κόμβων που θα βρίσκονται κάτω από ένα κοινό AS, και εσωτερικά θα δρομολογούνται με olsr ας πούμε.

Επίσης ένα σημαντικό νέο για τις δοκιμές. Πλέον παίζει link angel13-trendy, που σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε απ' ευθείας routing olsr, χωρίς να περνάμε από tunnel την κίνηση και να γίνει καλύτερη σύγκριση με το bgp ή και το ospf. Μένει μόνο να φτιάξουμε από ένα virtual interface στις cm9 μας, κάτι που ελπίζω να γίνεται.

----------


## acoul

Θα μπορούσε να μπει OLSR στους κόμβους που σκέφτονται να δοκιμάσουν το ενιαίο AS... θα ήταν πιθανόν πιο χρήσιμο και λιγότερο επισφαλές ... !!

----------


## Winner

> Μέχρι 30 κόμβους το πολύ - από εκει και πέρα χρειάζομαστε πολύ μνήμη και επεξεργαστική ισχύ.


Μπορούμε να έχουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτό;
Μου φαίνονται εξαιρετικά λίγοι οι 30 κόμβοι που αρχίζει το πρόβλημα.
Στατιστικά δεδομένα έχουμε;
memory usage ίσως;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Μέχρι 30 κόμβους το πολύ - από εκει και πέρα χρειάζομαστε πολύ μνήμη και επεξεργαστική ισχύ.
> 
> 
> Μπορούμε να έχουμε περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτό;
> Μου φαίνονται εξαιρετικά λίγοι οι 30 κόμβοι που αρχίζει το πρόβλημα.
> Στατιστικά δεδομένα έχουμε;
> memory usage ίσως;


Είναι προσωπική μου εκτίμηση. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά:

Κάθε κόμβος έχει μία εγγραφή στο routing table του για κάθε link που υπάρχει στο δίκτυο και για κάθε άλλο subnet που θα έχει πρόσβαση στο δικτυο.

Άρα με 30 κόμβους και με 3 links ανά κόμβο έχουμε αμέσως αμέσως 120 routes τουλάχιστον.

Κάθε link έχει το δικό του ETX. Ο επεξεργαστής πρέπει να προσθέσει με όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς τα ETX για να επιλέξει ποιά είναι η πιό συντομη διαδρομή την οποία θα εισάγει στο routing table.

Ένα άλλο σημείο είναι ότι το traffic που δημιουργεί στο δίκτυο αυξάνεται όσο αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των κόμβων.

Δεδομένα θα έχουμε μόνο αν μπούμε περισσότεροι στο olsr project με tunnel.

----------


## ysam

Δλδ τα wrap αποκλείωνται αυτομάτος?

 ::

----------


## Achille

> Θα μπορούσε να μπει OLSR στους κόμβους που σκέφτονται να δοκιμάσουν το ενιαίο AS... θα ήταν πιθανόν πιο χρήσιμο και λιγότερο επισφαλές ... !!


Είπες και μια σωστή κουβέντα  :: 

Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα γίνει release το mikrodebian με αυτό σαν στόχο (aangelis σου απαντώ εδώ).

----------


## Ifaistos

> Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα γίνει release το mikrodebian με αυτό σαν στόχο


Εδώ και λίγο καιρό ετοιμάζω και εγώ κάτι αντίστοιχο
Πρόκειται για ένα OpenEmbedded based distro με σκοπό το ίδιο βασικό distro να τρέχει σε όλα τα μηχανήματα που χρησιμοποιούμε σαν routers στο AWMN (pc, wrap, soekris, routerboard,wrt,asus) ώστε να υπάρχουν ίδιες εκδόσεις των βασικών προγραμμάτων (quagga,olsr,wifi drivers κλπ κλπ)
Επίσης θα υπάρχει και μια "έκδοση" για clients 
Το σύστημα τρέχει απο CF με jffs2 και βασικά κρατάει logs κλπ στη Ram ή remote.
Γίνεται προσπάθεια και για ένα GUI σε windows αλλά προς το παρόν αυτό το κομμάτι έχει μείνει λίγο πίσω...

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ μάλλον το Mikrodebian θα πάρω… 
Achille ΝΤΟΥΓΡΟΥ… ρε… άντε αφού το έχεις τόσο καιρό…

Αν είναι να πάμε σε 1AS… από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει … καλύτερα με olsr!

Μετά στο bgp τι κάνουμε…? Redistribute connected, static, wtf?  ::

----------


## mojiro

> wtf?


νεο προτοκολο ? λολ !

μετα την εξετατιστικη θα αρχισω και εγω τις ανασκαφες για OLSR  ::  
οποιος θελει να bblink ας ετοιμαστει  ::

----------


## acoul

> Πρόκειται για ένα OpenEmbedded based distro με σκοπό το ίδιο βασικό distro να τρέχει σε όλα τα μηχανήματα που χρησιμοποιούμε σαν routers στο AWMN (pc, wrap, soekris, routerboard,wrt,asus) ώστε να υπάρχουν ίδιες εκδόσεις των βασικών προγραμμάτων (quagga,olsr,wifi drivers κλπ κλπ)


Το openwrt κάνει ήδη όλα τα παραπάνω: olsrd_0.4.9-1_mipsel.ipk, kmod-madwifi_2.4.30brcm+2005-08-13-1_mipsel.ipk , why reinvent the wheel ??

----------


## Ifaistos

> why reinvent the wheel ??


Φαντάζομουν ότι εσύ τουλάχιστον θα την είχες απαντήσει αυτή την ερώτηση όταν ασχολήθηκες με το Voyage-ozonet linux  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

νομιζω, το openwrt δεν εχει 2.6.x kernel

----------


## acoul

Μερικές διευκρινήσεις:

* Το Voyage-ozonet linux είναι Voyage linux experimental. No wheel reinvention envolved.
* Το openwrt έχει 2.6.x kernel σε development. 
* Το Mikrotik είναι βασισμένο σε 2.4.x kernel. 

H υπογραφή του winner είναι επίκαιρη:



> That's how it is with people. Nobody cares how it works as long as it works. (c) The Matrix Reloaded 2003

----------


## sokratisg

mojiro όπως έχει η τοπολογία αυτή τη στιγμή, πιο ρεαλιστικό θα ήταν να κάναμε μαζί ένα bblink και να κλείσεις κύκλο με κάποιον από τους υπόλοιπους  ::  .

----------


## trendy

Εγκαινιάζω με τον angel13 ένα νέο link με ips 172.17.0.1 από μεριάς μου και 172.17.0.2 από μεριάς του. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι το link αυτό δεν περνάει πάνω από tunnel, αλλά έγινε βάζοντας virtual ip στις cm9 κάρτες μας.
Για να βάλετε και εσείς virtual ip σε κάποιο interface απλώς τρέχετε την εντολή 

```
ifconfig ath0:1 172.17.0.X/30 broadcast 172.17.0.Y up
```

Στο olsrd.conf όμως το interface που θα αναφέρετε θα είναι το ath0 και όχι το ath0:1. Επειδή δε δέχεται interfaces με :1, :2 κλπ θα πρέπει η 172.17.0.Χ ip να ανήκει στο αρχικό interface και η 10άρα ip στο virtual, αφού το bgp χρησιμοποιεί τις ip για δρομολόγηση και δεν ψάχνει στατιστικά για χαμένα πακέτα στο /proc/, οπότε δε θα έχει πρόβλημα.

Μερικές Διορθώσεις!

----------


## sokratisg

*Αναφορά από το μέτωπο:*

"Link" alasondro-sokratisg --> down
"Link" xrisoula-sokratisg --> Up

Τελικά που είναι ο alasondro? οεο?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Είναι down ο server του μέχρι να πάρει ανεμηστηράκι για την CPU.

----------


## alasondro

Και να τελειώσω και την εξεταστική ....
( βλέπε Τετάρτη )

----------


## Acinonyx

Well done!

Θέλουμε κι άλλους!!!

----------


## mojiro

θελω λινκ, θελω να γινω βαρονος των λινκ
θελω τα λινκ μου να εχουν τραφφικ στο φουυυυλ

δε βαζουμε κανενα packet generator ή κανα script multi-ping ?
και 1 mbit να τρωμε σιγα τα οα, 54 εχουμε  ::   ::  

ειμαι newbie, δειχτε κατανοηση !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stafan

> Well done!
> 
> Θέλουμε κι άλλους!!!


Βασίλη είμαι έτοιμος να μπώ στο κόλπο  ::  Με ποιόν θα βγούν τα olsr links μου  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

:: 

Ποιόν έχεις κοντά; Δες στο wiki... Τα λέει όλα αναλυτικότατα.

----------


## mojiro

επισης... ο routeroserver εχει

pptp
ipip
pppd (ελεος  :: )
iptunnel
stunnel
pppoe

----------


## trendy

mojire βάλε και openvpn να δέσει το γλυκό!

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχει γίνει κάποιο λαθάκι στο wiki του OLSR testers.

Στο hosts file υπάρχει η εγγραφή


```
172.16.0.129            gw-xrisoula.sokratisg.olsr
```

ενώ στο table και το pool αυτή η IP έχει δωθεί στη xrisoula

Το αντίστοιχο υπάρχει και στο


```
172.16.0.130            gw-sokratisg.xrisoula.olsr
```

----------


## mojiro

νομιζω οτι τωρα ειναι οκ



```
[email protected]:~# ifconfig  olsr-sokratisg
olsr-sokr Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr
          inet addr:172.16.0.129  P-t-P:172.16.0.130  Mask:255.255.255.255
          RX bytes:12505868 (11.9 Mb)  TX bytes:14746044 (14.0 Mb)
```

----------


## mojiro

νεο bblink  ::   ::  

stafan-xrisoula

----------


## stafan

> νεο bblink   
> 
> stafan-xrisoula


Link, σουβλάκι με gre  :: 
Κανένας κοντινός πρόθυμος;

----------


## Acinonyx

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα σηκωθεί ο alasondro να εμφανιστείτε στο http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn/ !

----------


## alasondro

Μεθαύριο κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι και εγώ up.
Την ίδια μέρα θα προσθέσω και άλλους δύο κόμβους μεταξύ εμένα
και του kokiou.
Oχι τίποτα άλλο να δούμε και τι γίνεται με μερικούς ακόμη κόμβους για να πλησιάσουμε τις πραγματικές συνθήκες.

Επίσης σκέφτομαι να βάλω τον proxy μου να ακούει σε olsr MONO (γίνεται έτσι δεν είναι? ) μπας και δημιουργηθεί traffic και μπει και κανένας παραπάνω....  ::

----------


## stafan

> [email protected]:/etc# traceroute 172.16.0.122
> traceroute to 172.16.0.122 (172.16.0.122), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 gw-stafan.xrisoula.olsr (172.16.0.145) 9.093 ms 8.207 ms 4.411 ms
> 2 gw-alasondro.sokratisg.olsr (172.16.0.122) 21.421 ms 65.024 ms 12.644 ms


το τελευταίο μήπως πρέπει να είναι gw-xrisoula.sokratisg.olsr ; Συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά τώρα το ψάχνω λιγάκι  ::  -> http plugin

----------


## mojiro

οχι ειναι αυτο που λεει!

129-130 εχουμε με τον sokratisg

----------


## Cha0s

Αν θέλει κανείς και με μένα ας ρίξει ένα pm να του δώσω access στο peiramatozoo server να σηκώσει όσα links θέλει  ::

----------


## nkar

Για εμάς τους αδαείς , με 2 λόγια τι καλύτερο έχει το OLSR από
το BGP?

----------


## Cha0s

Χοντρικα:

Το BGP επιλέγει τις διαδρομές βάση των hops μετρώντας τα (στην απλή λειτουργεία του BGP χωρίς routing policies κλπ).

Το OLSR μετράει την ποιότητα των links και επιλέγει την καλύτερη διαδρομή βάση με το ποια διαδρομή είναι πραγματικά καλύτερη. (ακόμα και αν είναι περισσότερα τα hops).

----------


## Acinonyx

Αναβάθμισα το daemon μου σε 0.4.10 γιατί μου έχει πεθάνει μερικές φορές ο 0.4.9 χωρίς λόγο.

Επίσης πρόσθεσα και μερικά HNA όπως θα υπήρχαν αν χρησιμοποιούταν το πρωτόκολλο στο δίκτυο μας.



Επίσης να πω ότι τα httpinfo της xrisoulas και του angel13 δεν λειτουργούν.

Υ.Γ. Νομίζω πως υπάρχει τρόπος να γλυτώσουμε από το μεγάλο routing table  ::

----------


## angel13

Δεν δουλεύει?  ::  
Στο config αφήνω το 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0  ::  
Μήπως ήταν η κακιά η ώρα?
Εμένα μου δουλεύει πάντως... Θα το κοιτάξω..

----------


## Acinonyx

@angel13: Αυτή http://10.14.150.138:8082/ είναι η IP ??
*
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ*

Το route update στον kernel είναι περιττό αν διαφημίζουμε όλοι τα subnet μας με τα HNA messages! Αρκεί να γνωρίζει τα link το OLSR εσωτερικά, δε χρειάζεται να τα περνάει στο kernel. Έκανα μία μικρή μετατροπή στο source code, πέταξα δηλαδή τα non-HNA kernel updates και το routing table έφτασε στο αντίστοιχο μέγεθος που έχει το BGP!  :: 

Πριν:


```
route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
172.16.0.1      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.1      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.17     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   1      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.114    172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.17.0.2      172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.49     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.17.0.1      172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.50     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.65     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.18     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.113    172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.9      172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   1      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.106    172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.57     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.90     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.58     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.73     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.89     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   1      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.10     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.105    172.16.0.1      255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.16     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.248 UG    2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.0      172.16.0.1      255.255.255.248 UG    1      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.88     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.248 UG    2      0        0 olsr0
10.2.16.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.192 U     0      0        0 eth0
192.168.250.0   172.16.0.1      255.255.255.0   UG    2      0        0 olsr0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
0.0.0.0         10.2.16.1       0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0
```

Μετά:


```
route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
172.16.0.1      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.16     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.248 UG    2      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.0      172.16.0.1      255.255.255.248 UG    1      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.112    172.16.0.1      255.255.255.248 UG    3      0        0 olsr0
172.16.0.88     172.16.0.1      255.255.255.248 UG    2      0        0 olsr0
10.2.16.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.192 U     0      0        0 eth0
192.168.250.0   172.16.0.1      255.255.255.0   UG    2      0        0 olsr0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
0.0.0.0         10.2.16.1       0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0
```

----------


## angel13

Ναι αυτή η ip είναι από ένα bb μου.
Καλύτερα το http://www.ajn.awmn:8082.
Το διόρθωσα στο wiki.
Δεν δουλεύει?

----------


## mojiro

ρειιιι, μαζευτε το :Ρ




> [email protected]:/etc# traceroute *192.168.250.0*
> traceroute to 192.168.250.0 (192.168.250.0), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-sokratisg.xrisoula.olsr (172.16.0.130) 2.491 ms 1.879 ms 1.699 ms
> 2 gw-sokratisg.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.121) 651.981 ms 373.226 ms 418.288 ms
> 3 gw-alasondro.koki.olsr (172.16.0.73) 711.697 ms 186.655 ms 127.679 ms
> 4 gw-koki.cha0s.olsr (172.16.0.105) 271.224 ms 233.807 ms 321.909 ms
> 5 gw-cha0s.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.89) 327.244 ms 199.261 ms 150.016 ms
> 6 *

----------


## trendy

Δεν ενοχλεί, είναι η πρώτη δοκιμή μου για hna.
Αλλά για να μη φτάνει σε μένα δεν ξέρω μήπως ο acinonyx το κόβει.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν ενοχλεί, είναι η πρώτη δοκιμή μου για hna.
> Αλλά για να μη φτάνει σε μένα δεν ξέρω μήπως ο acinonyx το κόβει.


Δίκιο έχεις.. Το έκοβα.

Τώρα πρέπει να παίζει  ::

----------


## stafan

Χαμός....
Τώρα που το onikoseimai-awpnet είναι down, για 10.2.37.1 πηγαίνω απο


```
traceroute to 10.2.37.1 (10.2.37.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  rossi.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.5)  1.49 ms  1.077 ms  1.178 ms
 2  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn (10.2.20.230)  5.374 ms  5.445 ms  5.241 ms
 3  gw-nikpet.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.89)  5.478 ms  2.346 ms  8.165 ms
 4  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)  5.493 ms  5.496 ms  15.911 ms
 5  router.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.241)  4.367 ms  5.601 ms  5.357 ms
 6  gw-vaggos13.pikos.awmn (10.2.28.73)  5.481 ms  13.31 ms  8.028 ms
 7  ns.awpnet.awmn (10.2.37.1)  147.774 ms  111.045 ms  89.609 ms
```

Το tunnel είναι σε mode gre γιατί δεν υπάρχει module ipip για το wrt rc4. Δυστυχώς κάποιος στη διαδρομή αυτή κόβει το gre  :: 

Επίσης προς το άλλο olsr link με xrisoula έχει εμφανιστεί "μαύρη τρύπα"  ::  


```
traceroute to 10.86.87.129 (10.86.87.129), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  rossi.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.5)  1.486 ms  1.068 ms  1.056 ms
 2  gw-stafan.stean.awmn (10.2.20.254)  5.363 ms  5.324 ms  5.338 ms
 3  gw-stean.litrotis.awmn (10.46.166.225)  4.223 ms  5.452 ms  5.228 ms
 4  gw-litrotis.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.209)  13.608 ms  6.461 ms  5.368 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  5.376 ms  10.384 ms  5.129 ms
 6  gw-tenorism.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.133)  5.392 ms  21.593 ms  14.357 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
```

----------


## mojiro

μαλλον.... για αυτο δε παιζει και το λινκ με xrisoula. η διαδρομη ειναι
παρομια. ειχα παρατηρησει στις αρχες οτι οταν προτειμουταν αυτη δεν
επεζε το λινκ.

δεν ηθελα να γινω κακος τοτε.... αλλα αυτος που το κανει να το πει
επωνυμα, για να βρουμε τροπο να τον παρακαμψουμε στη προκειμενη
περιπτωση.  :: 



```
[email protected]:/etc/openvpn# traceroute 10.2.20.5
traceroute to 10.2.20.5 (10.2.20.5), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.210 ms  0.174 ms  0.201 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.viper7gr.awmn (10.86.87.126)  38.386 ms  0.576 ms  0.569 ms
 3  smarag-viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.249)  1.344 ms  2.400 ms  2.958 ms
 4  gw-vaggos13.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.249)  16.951 ms  2.750 ms  2.960 ms
 5  zeus.vaggos13.awmn.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.242)  4.032 ms  3.941 ms  3.527 ms
 6  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  5.827 ms  5.278 ms  3.832 ms
 7  gw-acinonyx.nikpet.awmn (10.2.16.94)  5.646 ms  5.084 ms  6.296 ms
 8  rossi.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.5)  6.570 ms  40.334 ms  8.247 ms
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Από awpnet:


```
tcpdump -i wlan1 dst 10.2.20.2
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on wlan1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
15:30:23.323417 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 92: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 60
15:30:23.683399 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 164: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 132
15:30:23.863403 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 72: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 40
15:30:24.163347 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 92: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 60
15:30:24.403399 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 88: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 56
15:30:24.463433 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 100: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 68
15:30:24.763344 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 136: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 104
15:30:25.003383 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 72: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 40
15:30:25.303406 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 112: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 80
15:30:25.603410 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 92: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 60
15:30:25.963383 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 20
15:30:26.083345 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 56: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 24
15:30:26.143376 IP ns.awpnet.awmn > olsr.stafan.awmn: GREv0, length 72: IP 172.16.0.153.698 > 172.16.0.154.698: UDP, length 40
```


Από τον awpnet δεν φτάνει κανένα gre σε μένα:


```
tcpdump -i ath3 src 10.2.37.1
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on ath3, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes

0 packets captured
11 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
```

Αντιθέτως από σένα έρχονται κανονικά!


```
tcpdump -i ath3 dst 10.2.37.1
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on ath3, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
15:26:41.693852 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:42.184274 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:42.743819 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:43.266215 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:43.823911 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:44.454683 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:45.013808 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:45.633873 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:46.253684 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20
15:26:46.793569 IP olsr.stafan.awmn > ns.awpnet.awmn: GREv0, length 52: IP gw-awpnet.stafan.olsr.698 > gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr.698: UDP, length 20

10 packets captured
32 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
```

Κάποιος τα τρώει στην διαδρομή..  ::

----------


## vaggos13

Υπάρχει ένα bug στην version του MT που έχω και ήταν κολλημένο το συγκεκριμένο connection που δοκίμαζε ο acinonyx τώρα θα παίζει οπότε κλειδώστε και topic πριν πάρει φωτία  ::

----------


## stafan

Παιδιά, η κατάσταση με το κομμένο gre έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται πολύ κουραστική  ::  Τώρα που για να πάω xrisoyla ακολουθώ τη διαδρομή


```
[email protected]:/etc/init.d# traceroute 10.86.87.129
traceroute to 10.86.87.129 (10.86.87.129), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  rossi.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.5)  1.543 ms  4.875 ms  1.219 ms
 2  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn (10.2.20.230)  5.705 ms  2.018 ms  3.511 ms
 3  gw-nikpet.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.89)  6.364 ms  4.408 ms  5.259 ms
 4  gw-acinonyx.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.16.78)  5.329 ms  8.384 ms  5.425 ms
 5  router.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.241)  5.347 ms  8.469 ms  4.375 ms
 6  gw-gmes-smarag.zeus.awmn (10.2.46.250)  7.082 ms  8.478 ms  6.619 ms
 7  viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.250)  6.775 ms  8.108 ms  10.629 ms
 8  gw-viper7gr.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.125)  7.516 ms  14.351 ms  7.474 ms
 9  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.129)  8.32 ms  11.761 ms  7.892 ms
```

το gre δεν περνάει. Οπότε δύο περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν. H o vaggos13 εξακολουθεί να κόβει άλλες gre συνδέσεις πλην αυτής με awpnet ή κάποιος απο τους επόμενους μετά τον vaggos13 προς τη xrisoula κόβει...

----------


## ysam

> Υπάρχει ένα bug στην version του MT που έχω και ήταν κολλημένο το συγκεκριμένο connection που δοκίμαζε ο acinonyx τώρα θα παίζει οπότε κλειδώστε και topic πριν πάρει φωτία


Ποιό είναι αυτό το Bug? Παρακολουθώ το forum της MT και δεν έχω δει κάτι.. 

 ::

----------


## trendy

> Παιδιά, η κατάσταση με το κομμένο gre έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται πολύ κουραστική  Τώρα που για να πάω xrisoyla ακολουθώ τη διαδρομή
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:/etc/init.d# traceroute 10.86.87.129
> traceroute to 10.86.87.129 (10.86.87.129), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  rossi.stafan.awmn (10.2.20.5)  1.543 ms  4.875 ms  1.219 ms
>  2  gw-stafan.nikpet.awmn (10.2.20.230)  5.705 ms  2.018 ms  3.511 ms
>  3  gw-nikpet.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.89)  6.364 ms  4.408 ms  5.259 ms
> ...


Openvpn ραααααααααααααα

----------


## stafan

> Openvpn ραααααααααααααα


Εννοείται, το θέμα όμως είναι γιατί να γίνονται "υπόγειες" ενέργειες και να ψαχνόμαστε σε ένα δίκτυο όπου υποτίθεται ότι όλοι συμμετέχουμε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Απλά γιατί μάλλον δεν έχουμε @@  ::

----------


## koki

> Προφανώς αυτός που κάνει ό,τι κάνει, το κάνει γιατί πιστεύει ότι έχει δίκιο.
> 
> Εάν λοιπόν πιστεύει ότι είναι δίκαιος, γιατι ντρέπεται να το πει; 
> 
> Απαιτεί κάποια αξιοπρέπεια να υποστηρίζεις τις ιδέες σου.

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Openvpn ραααααααααααααα
> 
> 
> Εννοείται, το θέμα όμως είναι γιατί να γίνονται "υπόγειες" ενέργειες και να ψαχνόμαστε σε ένα δίκτυο όπου υποτίθεται ότι όλοι συμμετέχουμε


Δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις από την κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι που έχει μαζευτεί εδώ μέσα να συμπεριφέρεται όπως ένας σωστός transit isp. Αυτά ξέρει, αυτά καταλαβαίνει και αυτά κάνει.

----------


## nvak

Πρίν γίνει flame,ι δημιουργηθούν εντυπώσεις και κάποιοι κατηγορηθούν άδικα καλό είναι να ψαχθεί απο όλους τους ενδιάμεσους για να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα. 
Όποιο και αν είναι αυτό ( soft, hard, νοοτροπία)

Όποιος αρνείται να συνδράμει στην έρευνα, καλό είναι να ανακοινώνεται εδώ και να απομονώνεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να οργανώσουμε μία δοκιμή σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες (voip, ftp, irc) όπου να ρίχνουμε τα link και να δούμε τι επιπώσεις έχει στην ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας.

Στην διεύθυνση 172.16.0.1 ακούει ο IRC server acinonyx.irc.awmn (6667), το site του κόμβου, και ο ftp server.

----------


## alasondro

Έβαλα ανάμεσα σε εμένα και την koki 
ένα wrap να τρέχει olsr για να δω πόσο "βαρύ" είναι.
Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως δεν φαίνεται να το επιβαρύνει ούτε σε 
επεξεργαστική ισχύ ούτε σε μνήμη....
Θα τρέξει έτσι για λίγο καιρό γιατί μετά πάει ταράτσα  :: 
αν κάποιος θέλει να το σκαλίσει ακούει στην 
10.27.228.5 με user/pass : root/root

p.s
έχει ενημερωθεί και το 
http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=olsr-testers

----------


## mojiro

*Exchanging OLSR routes with BGP*
http://www.karnaugh.za.net/show?id=182

δε ξερω αμα ειναι fake...

----------


## trendy

Στο 172.16.0.10 μπορείτε να τρέξετε iperf για να δούμε πόσο πιάνει το olsr δίκτυο και να δείτε στη http://172.16.0.10/mrtg/ στατιστικά από τον κόμβο.

----------


## mojiro

ερωτηση... γιατι δε μπορω να κανω traceroute ????




```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 172.16.0.10
traceroute to 172.16.0.10 (172.16.0.10), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-xrisoula.stafan.olsr (172.16.0.146)  7.531 ms  5.507 ms  5.211 ms
 2  * * *
 3  *
[email protected]:~#
```

routes μου ερχονται κανονικα



```
[email protected]:~# route -n | grep 172
172.16.0.177    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.178    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.162    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0
172.16.0.169    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.170    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.146    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.146    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.153    172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.154    172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   1      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.130    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.130    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    1      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.49     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   5      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.50     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   6      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.57     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   5      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.58     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   6      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.17     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   4      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.18     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.1      172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   4      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.9      172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   4      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.10     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   5      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.114    172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.113    172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.122    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   1      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.121    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.106    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.105    172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   4      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.90     172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   4      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.89     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   4      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.17.0.2      172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   6      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.66     172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.17.0.1      172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   5      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.65     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.74     172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   2      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.73     172.16.0.130    255.255.255.255 UGH   3      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
172.16.0.16     172.16.0.146    255.255.255.248 UG    3      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.0      172.16.0.146    255.255.255.248 UG    4      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.112    172.16.0.146    255.255.255.248 UG    2      0        0 olsr-stafan
172.16.0.88     172.16.0.130    255.255.255.248 UG    4      0        0 olsr-sokratisg
192.168.250.0   172.16.0.146    255.255.255.0   UG    5      0        0 olsr-stafan
```

----------


## mojiro

οταν κανω προς sokratisg παιζει



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 172.16.0.169
traceroute to 172.16.0.169 (172.16.0.169), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-sokratisg.xrisoula.olsr (172.16.0.130)  1.340 ms  0.906 ms  1.045 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.121)  38.601 ms  15.707 ms  7.025 ms
 3  172.16.0.169 (172.16.0.169)  5.075 ms  6.565 ms  10.450 ms
[email protected]:~#
```

----------


## trendy

Κάτι που είχε πει ο acinonyx σε προηγούμενο ποστ για το ttl του τούνελ το έχετε φτιάξει;
Εμένα για κάποιο λόγο χάνει το 2ο βήμα στον cha0s.



> traceroute to 172.16.0.130 (172.16.0.130), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-trendy.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.9) 7.554 ms 3.257 ms 3.604 ms
> 2 * * *
> 3 gw-cha0s.koki.olsr (172.16.0.106) 21.378 ms 11.377 ms 11.845 ms
> 4 gw-koki.alasondro.olsr (172.16.0.74) 13.720 ms 20.564 ms 20.711 ms
> 5 172.16.0.130 (172.16.0.130) 58.554 ms 22.344 ms 33.098 ms

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει σε μένα και αν είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα σε μένα...

Έχω να μπω στο μηχάνημα βδομάδες.


Όποιος θέλει να τσεκάρει ας μου πει να του δώσω access να κάνει ότι θέλει.

----------


## mojiro

> Κάτι που είχε πει ο acinonyx σε προηγούμενο ποστ για το ttl του τούνελ το έχετε φτιάξει;
> Εμένα για κάποιο λόγο χάνει το 2ο βήμα στον cha0s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traceroute to 172.16.0.130 (172.16.0.130), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-trendy.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.9) 7.554 ms 3.257 ms 3.604 ms
> 2 * * *
> ...


what ? σιγουρα οχι εγω  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

ping -R γίνεται κανονικά;

Αν γίνεται τότε κάποιοι έχουν ξεχάσει το ttl.

Δοκίμασα το iperf και πιάσαμε 7mbit αλλά είμαστε ένα hop και δεν έχουμε εναλλακτική οπότε δε μας δείχνει τίποτα.

----------


## stafan

Απο δώ:


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 172.16.0.122
traceroute to 172.16.0.122 (172.16.0.122), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-stafan.xrisoula.olsr (172.16.0.145)  7.732 ms  8.64 ms  25.103 ms
 2  gw-alasondro.sokratisg.olsr (172.16.0.122)  27.264 ms  39.11 ms  6.119 ms
[email protected]:~# traceroute 172.16.0.10
traceroute to 172.16.0.10 (172.16.0.10), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-stafan.awpnet.olsr (172.16.0.153)  70.548 ms  60.985 ms  48.881 ms
 2  gw-awpnet.jabarlee.olsr (172.16.0.114)  97.991 ms  75.299 ms  54.567 ms
 3  gw-jabarlee.lynx.olsr (172.16.0.17)  75.866 ms  21.132 ms  81.753 ms
 4  gw-lynx.trendy.olsr (172.16.0.10)  122.278 ms  100.289 ms  89.942 ms
```

Θέμα ttl... Κανένα link??????  ::

----------


## stafan

Τί έγινε βρέ παιδιά, το παρατήσαμε το θέμα; Πολλά links πεσμένα, άδειασε τελείως το γράφημα των κόμβων  ::

----------


## acoul

Mikroklik killer, Olsr ready, με κουμπάκια: Pyramid Linux

----------


## Winner

> 21 January 2006
> 
> It has been more than a year since the last release of WiFiadmin. The original developers occupy their time with other things. If you feel like taking over, please send us an email. This project is officially dormant.


Πρέπει να το έχουν εγκαταλείψει πλέον.
Πάντως σαν ιδέα (ίσως πιο διευρημένη) είναι πολύ καλή και θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχε ένα εναλλακτικό ανοιχτό project στο style του mikrotik.

Development για κάτι τέτοιο όμως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει και θέλει πολλές εργατο-ώρες, καθώς και ανθρώπους που μπορούν να δουλέψουν μαζί.

Χλωμά τα πράγματα...

----------


## acoul

You didn't klick the right klick  ::  Μόλις βγήκε ζεστό-ζεστό το πακέτο και η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει ported σε Voyage Linux η σε οποιοδήποτε GNU/Linux !!

----------


## nkar

Τρέχει σε routerboard?
To έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?
Τι ζητάει απο πόρους σε σύγκριση με το ΜΤ?

----------


## alasondro

το wifiadmin που τρέχει το metrix peeble
δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αρχικό.
Είναι πειραγμένο σε μεγάλο βαθμό καθώς από πίσω δεν 
τρέχει με mysql.
Γενικά εγώ το έχω (το metrix-peeble) σε wrap λίγο καιρό 
και είμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημένος...

----------


## acoul

Προς στιγμή τρέχει μόνο σε x86, δηλαδή wrap, PC κλπ. αν και θα μπορούσε να γίνει port σε MIPS - το θέμα είναι ποιος θα το κάνει ...  ::  Το γεγονός ότι βασίζεται σε latest 2.6 kernel σε αντίθεση με το Mikroklik που βασίζεται σε 2.4 το καθιστά αρκετά πιο γρήγορο και πιο σύγχρονο. Το δυνατό του σημείο είναι η ανοικτή και ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στον κώδικα για επίλυση πιθανών προβλημάτων ή υποστήριξη νέων εφαρμογών, drivers, protocols κλπ.

Το wifiadmin μπορεί εύκολα να μεταφερθεί από το pyramid για παράδειγμα, ολόκληρο ή μέρος του σε κάποιο άλλο GNU/Linux. Προσωπικά προσπαθώ να μεταφέρω μέρος των στατιστικών που έχει στο Voyage Linux που είναι κάτι αρκετά απλό και εύκολο !!

----------


## panoz

Όπως είχα ξαναγράψει, στην Γερμανία τρέχει ένα δίκτυο 150+ κόμβων με metrix pebble και OLSR χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα..

Το cross-compile για MIPS δεν είναι το πρόβλημα, η απουσία winbox θα είναι πρόβλημα όταν αποφασιστεί να γίνουν οι αλλαγές..

----------


## Cha0s

Αν είχα ένα μηχανάκι με mips αρχιτεκτονική και δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για php συστήματα, μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με το Porting μιας και τελευταία είμαι λίγο πιο χαλαρός (όπως φαίνεται - γράφω πολύ πάλι  ::  )

Είναι κάτι που σαν ιδέα μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον και με ψήνει να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## dti

> Προς στιγμή τρέχει μόνο σε x86, δηλαδή wrap, PC κλπ. αν και θα μπορούσε να γίνει port σε MIPS - το θέμα είναι ποιος θα το κάνει ...


Στο gateworks με xscale επεξεργαστή θα τρέχει; Αν ναι, μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε σε καμιά εβδομάδα...

----------


## NetTraptor

Nice one Παιδιά... θα το δοκιμάσω το βράδυ...

----------


## acoul

Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος χορηγός για να επιδοτήσει αυτή τη δουλειά. GNU programmers also have to pay for their piza and bed.  ::

----------


## Vigor

> GNU programmers also have to pay for their piza and bed.


Γι'αυτό υπάρχουν οι αμοιβόμενες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## acoul

Μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στο OSDL και άλλα σχετικά του χώρου ...

----------


## MAuVE

Δείτε το pfSense που το έχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο και με web interface.

----------


## nkar

Exει μιλησει κανείς με τη Μικροτικ να δει αν έχουν στα σχέδιά τους
να υλοποιήσουν το OLSR ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Exει μιλησει κανείς με τη Μικροτικ να δει αν έχουν στα σχέδιά τους
> να υλοποιήσουν το OLSR ?


Μίλησα εγώ και άλλοι από άλλες κοινότητες και από ότι φαίνετε δεν το σκέφτονται καν.
Αντιθέτως λένε ότι θα πάνε σε κάποια δικιά τους mesh λύση η οποία σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα θα μπει στο routing-test μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες…!

Κατά την γνώμη μου η κατάσταση στο δίκτυο μας είναι λίγο ρευστή τώρα – όπως και σε άλλες παρόμοιες κοινότητες- και δεν ξέρουμε που θα καταλήξουμε. Ένα mass deployment από οποιαδήποτε άλλη λύση (εκτός από αυτά που παίζουν τώρα) μπορεί να είναι για καλό ή και για κακό.

Παρά ταύτα όλα τα μελετάμε και όλα τα κοιτάμε… η ευελιξία είναι σίγουρα ένα από τα ζητούμενα και ευπρόσδεκτα οφέλη που δίνει ένα open source linux distro. Από την άλλη όμως θέλουμε και όλα τα άλλα τα καλούδια που βοηθούν αυτούς που δεν έχουν σχέση με το cli.

Οι ειδικοί ψάχνουν και καλά κάνουν…  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> You didn't klick the right klick  Μόλις βγήκε ζεστό-ζεστό το πακέτο και η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει ported σε Voyage Linux η σε οποιοδήποτε GNU/Linux !!


Τζίφος… δεν μου Bootarei… κωλώνει λίγο μετά το grub … booting blab la bla… και ενώ όλα φαίνετε ότι πάνε κατ’ ευχή…. κάνει 5-6 read από την flash… Και καμπουμ… τίποτα…
Ξήλωσα όλο το μηχάνημα και τίποτα… έγραψα την flash με 2-3 διαφορετικά utils (dd, physicalblabla κτλ κτλ) πάλι τίποτα…

Σίγουρα παίζει….? 

Το έβαλε κανείς? 
Μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω και αλλού αλλά μάλλον όχι… Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι δεν θέλει το μηχάνημα μου ή ότι κάτι έχει πάει στραβά με το image…δεν γράφετε καλά? Δεν έχει κατέβει καλά? Δεν έχει ανέβει στο site τους καλά? (το κατέβασα 3 φορές και δεν φαίνεται να μην bootarei καλά κατι άλλο παει στραβά μετά τα προκαταρκτικά αλλά χωρίς κανένα μήνυμα)... από αύριο … πολύ κούραση τώρα…
βαριέμαι να ξηλώνω το slackmachine από εκεί που το έχω χώσει για να δοκιμάσω το άλλο πακέτο… δεν με θέλουν αυτά τα πράγματα…  ::

----------


## panoz

μια χαρά παίζει αλλά *δεν βγάζει vga.. μόνο serial*  ::  
και εγώ τρελάθηκα όταν το έβαλα σε vmware..

----------


## NetTraptor

Μα να σου πω ότι το σκευτικα… αλλά λέω μπααααα ….Εντωμεταξύ το dd μου έκανε κάτι ματσακονιες στην αρχή και κώλυσα να ψάχνω γιατί δεν φορτώνει…. Με το dd σταματούσε στο grub full stop… δεν bootare καθόλου… με το physdiskwrite είναι οκ…
Αύριο πάλι όμως… πάω να κλατάρω…

----------


## panoz

Γιατί dd και physdiskwrite? ένα chroot θέλει και μετά βάζεις lilo κατά τα γνωστά..

εκτός αν βγάλανε καμιά άλλη έκδοση και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι.. αλλά όπως είπες αύριο  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

pyramid-1.0b1.img.gz

----------


## panoz

τι είπες τώρα??!!
και image!! και βασισμένο στο ubuntu 5.10 !! και εγω παιδευόμουν (και καλά, 2 λεπτά δουλειά ειναι  :: ) με το tar.. είχα μείνει στο τελευταίο metrix-pebble.. άντε να δούμε και το Pyramid.. αύριο  :: 

PS αν γίνει port σε mips να αρχίσουμε να διώχνουμε τα μικρομπρίκια για να περάσουμε σε olsr *γιατί όταν λέμε οτι παίζει καλά παίζει καλά* !!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο awpnet έχει βγει από τους testers οπότε ψάχνουμε για αντικαταστάτη που θα γεμίσει το κενό.

Έβαλα ερωτηματικά στα links του.

----------


## stafan

> Ο awpnet έχει βγει από τους testers οπότε ψάχνουμε για αντικαταστάτη που θα γεμίσει το κενό.
> 
> Έβαλα ερωτηματικά στα links του.


Εδώ  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Εδώ!! το είχαμε συζητησει Βασίλη

----------


## Cha0s

Όποιος θέλει και με μένα ας στείλει pm.


Δημήτρη ψήνομαι εννοείται, την άλλη φορά που τα λέγαμε έπρεπε να φύγω  ::

----------


## mojiro

αλλα 2 vpn μπηκαν

cha0s-xrisoula
xrisoula-mojiro

το xrisoula-mojiro ειναι και real link και vpn  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Επιτέλους ενωθήκαμε!
 :: 

Υ.Γ. Btw, το wiki της koki είναι down;

----------


## mojiro

δεν επιχειρητε και μερικα λινκ'ς ακομα ?

προτεινω
lynx(acinonyx)-stafan - να εχουμε δηλαδη και με ζυγα hops

υ.γ. τα νουμερακια στο γραφημα τι ειναι ?

----------


## trendy

Τα νούμερα στο γράφημα είναι το εκάστοτε etx.

----------


## Cha0s

http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn/

Άλλοι 2 routers στο παιχνίδι  :: 

Stefanos & Kasiharis.

----------


## trendy

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο δεν παίζει το tunnel μου με lynx. Βασίλη κοίταξέ το λίγο όποτε μπορέσεις.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο δεν παίζει το tunnel μου με lynx. Βασίλη κοίταξέ το λίγο όποτε μπορέσεις.


Δικό μου το λάθος..

Fixed!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ο Στέφανος με τον Kasihari έχουν vpn μεταξύ τους.
Ανταλλάσουν 2-3 routes αλλά δεν φαίνεται στο διάγραμα...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο Στέφανος με τον Kasihari έχουν vpn μεταξύ τους.
> Ανταλλάσουν 2-3 routes αλλά δεν φαίνεται στο διάγραμα...


Χμμμ... Γιατί αυτό;

Καλύτερα πάντως να μην κάνουμε τρίγωνα και να προσπαθούμε να ακολουθούμε την τοπολογία του AWMN.

----------


## panoz

τώρα που σιγά σιγά έρχεται ο κόμβος μου στα ίσια του θα ήθελα να μπώ κ γω στο παιχνίδι αν βολεύει..

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο να φτιάχναμε ένα plugin που θα υπολόγιζε κατευθείαν την ποιότητα των link μετρώντας τον ρυθμό που αυξάνουν τα errors στο interface.

Αυτά τα στοιχεία μπορούμε να τα δούμε εδώ -> /proc/net/wireless

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς σε αυτό;

http://www.olsr.org/index.cgi?action=plugins
http://www.olsr.org/docs/olsrd-plugin-howto.html

----------


## angel13

Την ποιότητα ποιων links? Τα περισσότερα είναι tunnels έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, αλλά αν κάποτε χρησιμοποιηθεί σε ασύρματα link θα ήταν πολύ καλυτερα να παίρνουμε στατιστικά κατευθείαν από το interface παρά να υπολογίζεται το ETX έμμεσα από το packet loss.

----------


## mojiro

πως μπορω να βαλω olsr πανω σε ενα λινκ χωρις vpn
και διατηρωντας τις 10.χ.χ.χ ips ?

edit
το κανα οπως ο trendy, αλλα το ειδα να τρεχει μονο για 2 λεπτα στο wrt
και δε ξανατρεξε  ::

----------


## trendy

> Ναι, αλλά αν κάποτε χρησιμοποιηθεί σε ασύρματα link θα ήταν πολύ καλυτερα να παίρνουμε στατιστικά κατευθείαν από το interface παρά να υπολογίζεται το ETX έμμεσα από το packet loss.


Μα και το etx από το interface υπολογίζεται, μέσω του proc/gamhse/mas/ki/efe3e (κοινώς δε θυμάμαι πού ακριβώς)
Όταν πας να βάλεις ένα άκυρο interface ή το ath1:1 για παράδειγμα σου λέει ότι δεν το βρίσκει στο /proc/...

----------


## mojiro

windows olsr active !

και μαλιστα με διπλες ip's πανω απο 10αρες

στα windows δεν εχει προβλημα που η Ip του olsr μπαινει 2η

----------


## mojiro

news from the metopo

στo linux μπορει να παρει 2 peers απο το ιδιο if & subnet
στα windows οχι :Ρ

----------


## mojiro

παιδια ειναι amazing το olsr !!!

κανω συνεχη ping απο το μεσημερι (εχω πιασει τα 23000) και....
αντιλαμβανεται αμεσα τις αλλαγες στα links
αντιδρα στο packet loss
το ιδιο και στο latency
αλλα και στην χωρητικοτητα ενος link, οταν αυτο τιγκαρει !

τη στιγμη που εκανα ping, δοκιμασα να αποσχολησω μια γραμμη
ειτε με ftp(udp) transfer οπου επιασε το 1mbyte/second και δε
χωραγε ουτε το Ping, το οποιο διοχετευθει σε αλλο λινκ μεσα σε
5 seconds.

το ιδιο γρηγορα αλλαξε και σε flood ping !

ο ftp του Parapente ακουει στην 172.16.0.129  ::  leech him

----------


## sotiris

Έχει υλοποιηθεί κάπου στο δίκτυο σύνδεση ανάμεσα στο 10 και στο 172 ?

----------


## mojiro

> Έχει υλοποιηθεί κάπου στο δίκτυο σύνδεση ανάμεσα στο 10 και στο 172 ?


 δεν ειναι δυσκολο να γινει... αλλα θα με σφαξουν αμα το κανω  ::

----------


## Vigor

Το ξέρουμε το μάθημα, χρειάζεται κάποιος να σου δώσει την πρόκληση ή το καρότο (για άλλους)...

----------


## mojiro

τα τουνελακια ειναι κατω λογω δοκιμων με κοινο as στο bgp σε συνδιασμο με
Olsr. Για την ωρα (αφου εσπασα τα νευρα του acinonyx με τις βλακειες μου  :: )
παιζει μια χαρα χωρις Olsr με 2 routers. Οταν θα μπει και 3ος τοτε θα ειναι
αναγκαιο το Olsr


edit
----------------
το route *10.86.87.108/30* που ειπαρχει στους routers σας δε θα προκαλεσει προβλημα.

----------


## mojiro

τα subnets
10.86.87.0/24
10.86.89.0/24
10.86.93.0/24

συμμετασχουν σε δοκιμες, και θα βλεπετε και τα μικροτερα απο /24.
αγνοηστε τα.

----------


## Acinonyx

To httpinfo του olsr μου ακούει πιά στην θύρα 8083.

http://olsr.acinonyx.awmn:8083/

----------


## mojiro

Λοιπον!

το olsr μπορει και διαχειριζεται σωστα τα routes εντος ενος bgp confedaration.
το εκανε πρωτα ο acinonyx επιτυχως, το επαληθευω και εγω.




> ```
> Legend:
> (xxxx xxxx ... xxxx) = AS in Confederation
> (...) xxxx = eBGP AS of the Confederation
> 
> (1832 43712) 65000 - (1832)
> (1832 43712) 65000 - (1832) 4697
> (1832 43712) 65000 - 4371
> ...
> ```


3 Nodes & 4 routers
4371, 10.86.87.0/24, 2 routers, 1 mikrotik 2.9.6, 1 slack 9.1
4697, 10.86.88.0/24, owmnr
1832, 10.86.89.0/24, slack 9.1 (ειναι ιδιο σε στισημο με του 4371)

για αποφευχθουν τυχων ασυμβατοτητες με ιδια Router AS,
χρησιμοποιηθηκαν και τα 43712 & 65000.

το δικτυο εχει ως εξης:
4371(mtik)---[lan]---43712(slack)---[wlan]---1832(slack)---[lan]---4697(owmnr)

Ο 43712 & ο 1832 παιζουν με κοινο AS, το 65000. Οι αλλοι 2 με το δικο τους.

οι 43712 & 1832 μεταξυ τους τρεχουν Olsr (αντι για Ospf που τρεχουν μερικοι) και εχουν πραγματικο Wireless Link
43712 - http://olsr.xrisoula.awmn:8082
1832 - http://olsr.mojiro.awmn:8082

----------


## Ifaistos

Εάν εξυπηρετεί τις δοκιμές σας μπορώ να σας δώσω μερικά ppc boards ώστε να μπορέσετε να το δοκιμάσετε με μεγαλύτερο αριθμό 'κόμβων'

----------


## mojiro

Ζητουνται servers/routers στον Πειραια για πειραματακια με Olsr.

Στοχος ειναι να εξομοιωθει το συμπλεγμα των links που υπαρχουν
ηδη εκει, ωστε να δουμε την ανταποκριση του πρωτοκολου σε τετοιες
καταστασεις.

----------


## StarGazer

"Δωράκι"... για τους πειραματιστές της παρέας
*S3d --network 3d server*
http://s3d.berlios.de/

https://events.ccc.de/congress/2005/med ... lsrs3d.png

----------


## mojiro

https://events.ccc.de/congress/2005/wik ... CT_PAGE.29

----------


## Acinonyx

Ουαου!

----------


## mojiro

το olsr εχει και αυτο τα προβληματα του (αλιμονο).

μου ειπαν οτι το overhead που δημιουργει στα πακετα, για τα "hello" του
ενδεχομενως να δρασει αντιστροφα και καταστροφικα σε στιγμες πανικου,
οπου αρκετα απο τα λινκ/διαδρομες του δικτυου θα ανεβοκατεβαινουν σα
τρελα.

αυτο δυστυχως δε μπορει να εξομοιωθει με τα vpn's και θα το δω μεσω
network sim.

τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα σε μια βδομαδα περιπου.

----------


## trendy

Το olsr δεν προορίζεται να δρομολογήσει ολόκληρο το δίκτυο, αλλά υποδίκτυα αυτού. Το έχουμε ξαναθίξει αυτό. Τα hello και λοιπά control broadcast packets δεν είναι τόσο πολλά για να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρήκαμε ένα bug στο olsrd όπου ο δαίμονας μπορεί να πεθανει όταν ανεβοκατεβάζεις τα interfaces.

Το patch βρίσκεται εδώ -> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/patches

Είναι το *olsrd-0.4.10-del_route-patch.diff.gz*

----------


## acoul

άντε ρε Βασίλη, μαύρη πέτρα έριξες μετά την MikroQuagga ... το φαλακρό feeder τι λέει; μην ξεχνάς την ανάδραση  ::  εκείνο το UART για το asus υπάρχει ακόμα, θα με βοηθούσε σε αυτή την ηλικία στο debug του kamikaze ...

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρισκω περισσότερο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## manoskol

::

----------


## mojiro

περιεχει να υποθεσω και τα προηγουμενα patches μεσα ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Όχι δεν τα περιέχει.

Το συγκεκριμένο patch (*del_routes*) πρέπει να περαστεί σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δηλαδή ακόμη κι αν το olsrd δουλευει μόνο του (χωρίς quagga). Διορθώνει BUG

Τα άλλα patch είναι enhancements και χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογα με την περίπτωση:
To *dest_gateway* είναι για να συνεργάζεται με quagga και χρησιμοποιείται σε περίπτώσεις που θέλουμε IGP εντός BGP[/*:m:80bdd]Το *limit_route* είναι για να μειώνει τον αριθμό των routes στο table ανταλλάσοντας μόνο τα HNA που δηλώνουμε και χρησιμοποιείται σε δικτυα που λειτουργούν αποκλειστικά με OLSR.[/*:m:80bdd]

----------


## mojiro

ειπαρχει καποιο ειδος κονσολας στο Olsr οπως με την Quagga ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> ειπαρχει καποιο ειδος κονσολας στο Olsr οπως με την Quagga ?


Όχι αλλά υπάρχει ένα πειραματικό web interface για administration. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο λειτουργεί.

----------


## mixio

> Βρήκαμε ένα bug στο olsrd όπου ο δαίμονας μπορεί να πεθανει όταν ανεβοκατεβάζεις τα interfaces.
> Το patch βρίσκεται εδώ -> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/patches


Ειναι ευκολο να κανεις αυτο το patch προσβασιμο απο το internet? Τρεχω OLSR σε ενα μικρο δικτυο στη σαλονικα(http://www.it.teithe.gr/~kontam/gomenet.html) και εχω αυτο το προβλημα και εγω. 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## mojiro

http://explode.gr/olsr/olsrd-0.4.10-del ... ch.diff.gz
http://explode.gr/olsr/olsrd-0.4.10-des ... ch.diff.gz
http://explode.gr/olsr/olsrd-0.4.10-lim ... ch.diff.gz

----------


## mixio

Να σας πω οτι γινεται και στη σαλονικα μια προσπαθεια με OLSR. 
Παρακατω δινω τα λινκ απο το httpinfo και dot_draw, ετσι για το καλο της προσπαθειας  ::  

http://mixio.dyndns.org/topology.svg
http://mixio.dyndns.org:8081/

----------


## manoskol

mixio έχει κι αλλο ακόμα δεν είδες τπτ......
πάντως ωραία τα url well done!

----------


## mixio

> mixio έχει κι αλλο ακόμα δεν είδες τπτ......


Για πε, για πε  ::

----------


## StarGazer

> Να σας πω οτι γινεται και στη σαλονικα μια προσπαθεια με OLSR. 
> Παρακατω δινω τα λινκ απο το httpinfo και dot_draw, ετσι για το καλο της προσπαθειας  
> 
> http://mixio.dyndns.org:8080/topology.svg
> http://mixio.dyndns.org:8081/


Αυτό ποιο δίκτυο είναι;
Απ' ότι ξέρω μόνο το δίκτυο του WThess.net έχει olsr στη Θεσσαλονίκη μέχρι τώρα..

----------


## mixio

> Αυτό ποιο δίκτυο είναι;


Το Gomenet  ::  Απο Αμπελοκηπους εως Τουμπα.
Για περισσοτερα, μιας και δεν ειναι επι του θεματος, πανε στο site μου http://www.it.teithe.gr/~kontam/ εκει που λεει Gomenet..
Θα βρεις τα παντα για δικτυο. Εχω στησει ετσι για πλακα και ενα Blog!!
Δεν κανουμε κανενος ειδους προβολη γι'αυτο δε μας γνωριζεις  :: 

OLSR τρεχουμε σε ολο το δικτυο απο την αρχη δημιουργιας του καπου το 2005. Απ'οτι θα δεις υπαρχουν περισσοτερες απο μια προσπαθειες για OLSR στην σαλονικα.. Αντε βαλτε και 'σεις να γινουν τρεις!!

----------


## manoskol

βασικα εμεις το χρησιμοποιούμε ως ibgp μέσα στο δίκτυο στις κατα
τόπους περιοχες.....δεν σκοπευουμε να ανικαταστησουμε το BGP 
 ::

----------


## StarGazer

> Αυτό ποιο δίκτυο είναι;
> 
> 
> Το Gomenet  Απο Αμπελοκηπους εως Τουμπα.
> Για περισσοτερα, μιας και δεν ειναι επι του θεματος, πανε στο site μου http://www.it.teithe.gr/~kontam/ εκει που λεει Gomenet..
> Θα βρεις τα παντα για δικτυο. Εχω στησει ετσι για πλακα και ενα Blog!!
> Δεν κανουμε κανενος ειδους προβολη γι'αυτο δε μας γνωριζεις 
> 
> OLSR τρεχουμε σε ολο το δικτυο απο την αρχη δημιουργιας του καπου το 2005. Απ'οτι θα δεις υπαρχουν περισσοτερες απο μια προσπαθειες για OLSR στην σαλονικα.. Αντε βαλτε και 'σεις να γινουν τρεις!!



Τούμπα είμαι εγώ.. για βάλτα στο wind.twmn.net να τα δούμε...

----------


## mixio

> Τούμπα είμαι εγώ.. για βάλτα στο wind.twmn.net να τα δούμε...


http://www.it.teithe.gr/%7Ekontam/ph...ig/gomenet.jpg
Οπως βλεπεις ο κομβος στην Τουμπα ειναι διπλα στο γηπεδο.
Καλυτερα μιλα μου για τα περι δικτυων με PM γιατι βγαινουμε off-topic.
Το θεμα του thread ειναι για BGP σε OLSR..

----------


## mixio

> Το συγκεκριμένο patch (*del_routes*) πρέπει να περαστεί σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δηλαδή ακόμη κι αν το olsrd δουλευει μόνο του (χωρίς quagga). Διορθώνει BUG


Ισως το patch να μην δουλευει και τοσο καλα γιατι χθες επαιζα με down/up σε κατι interfaces και ξαφνικα ο olsrd επεσε στο ενα μηχανιμα. Δυστυχως δεν ειχα ενεργοποιημενο το debugging για να δω τι θα πεταξει. Αν σου ειναι ευκολο μιας και ασχοληθηκες με τουτο το bug ριξε μια ματια ακομη.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω βγάλει νέο patch αλλά δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί γιατί δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί πλήρως.

----------


## Acinonyx

Οκ,

ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/patches/o ... .4.diff.gz

Διορθώνει ένα πρόβλημα όπου το link δεν γινόταν reset όταν o γείτονας αλλάζει το main address του.

----------


## mixio

Το παραπανω patch διορθωνει και το αλλο bug με το πεσιμο των interfaces;;
καντο και προσβασιμο απο ιντερνετ αν σου ειναι ευκολο.

----------


## ONikosEimai

> καντο και προσβασιμο απο ιντερνετ αν σου ειναι ευκολο.


Αν ψάξεις στο wind.awmn.net για υπηρεσίες inet2awmn proxies θα βρεις και το http://inet2awmn.onikoseimai.awmn.net οπότε μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από εδώ http://inet2awmn.onikoseimai.awmn.net/n ... .4.diff.gz

----------


## acoul

και εδώ

----------


## mixio

Dear Maintainers of the OLSRD code,

I would like to propose a few fixes and enhancements to the current OLSR code. The proposed changes are the diff file which can be
downloaded from http://home.tiscali.nl/levab001/olsrd-0.4.10.diff. The diff's are with respect to the current version 0.4.10, as can
be downloaded at: http://www.olsr.org/releases/0.4/olsrd-0.4.10.tar.gz

Just to be sure you're doing the same as I did, here is the patch procedure. Unpack the downloaded .tar.gz file, e.g.

tar -xvzf olsrd-0.4.10.tar.gz

A directory olsrd-0.4.10 will be created. cd to that directory. Copy the olsrd-0.4.10.diff file as attached to this mail into that
directory. Then type:

patch -p 1 < olsrd-0.4.10.diff

----------


## Acinonyx

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά στο olsr. Πέρασα κάποια fixes του Erik Tromp και του Sven-Ola Tuecke 

Σε συνδυασμό με τα δικά μου patches έχουμε:
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/patche...ch-0.5.diff.gz - Διάφορα bugfixes[/*:m:60edb]Επίσης διόρθωσα το quagga plugin του Immo FaUl Wehrenberg οπότε έχουμε:
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/patche...-patch.diff.gz - patch για εξαγωγή quagga routes από/προς olsrd-0.4.10[/*:m:60edb]ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/quagga/patch...-patch.diff.gz - patch για υποστήριξη olsr routes στην quagga-0.98.6[/*:m:60edb]

----------


## acoul

I am a happy man !!

----------


## Vigor

Σίγουρα Βασίλη θα έχεις δει αυτό:

http://zolder.scii.nl/~elektra/olsr-...eb-quality.pdf

----------


## Acinonyx

Όχι, δε το έχω δει.

Εσύ το έχεις διαβάσει; Τί λέει;

----------


## manoskol

Λέει πολύ απλά οτι το πρωτόκολλο έχει αλλάξει ραγδαία απο τότε
που βγήκε ως την έκδοση 0.4.10.... εμεις ήδη είμαστε παρακάτω  ::

----------


## pikos

Μάλλον το πρωτόκολλο πρέπει να αρχίσει να παρακολουθεί τον Acinonyx  :: P

----------


## Vigor

> Όχι, δε το έχω δει.
> 
> Εσύ το έχεις διαβάσει; Τί λέει;


Βασίλη δεν έχω να επισημάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά διαβάζοντας το παραπάνω, μου έκανε εντύπωση
πως με τις "βελτιώσεις" στο RFC3626, τις οποίες υιοθετεί και το olsr-0.4.10, προέκυψαν οι παρακάτω
παρατηρήσεις:




> Result: Olsr.org works
> Networks with *up to 150 nodes* work well[/*:m:c91dd]Still *issues under high traffic load* - as links saturate r*outing loops occur*.[/*:m:c91dd]Networks that don't saturate their WifiLinks are not affected.[/*:m:c91dd]The Berlin mesh with *more than 250 routes* pushes *small CPUs* to the limit[/*:m:c91dd]Reasonably stable - Berlin and Amsterdam (More than *200 Nodes* in Berlin)

----------


## Acinonyx

Το traffic των μηνυμάτων αυξάνουν πολύ όσο αυξάνουν οι κόμβοι αφού για κάθε link γίνεται flood στο δίκτυο 1 πακέτο κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα. Σε δίκτυα με τόσους πολλούς κόμβους το flooding αυτό χρειάζεται κάποιο χρονο να ολοκληρωθεί γιαυτό εμφανίζονται και τα routing loops. Επίσης χρειάζεται και περισσότερη επεξεργαστική ισχύς για να υπολογιστεί η καλύτερη διαδρομή.

----------


## Vigor

Keep up the good work Βασίλη.

You are still a pioneer!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> L>* 10.16.198.108/30 [0/1] via 10.86.87.122, ath4


γιατι βγαινει μεσα στα routes της zebra αυτο ?

----------


## manoskol

Αφου είπαμε ότι τα εισάγει πλέον σαν L τα routes του olsr μέσα από την
zebra και όχι κατευθείαν στον πυρήνα (K)  ::

----------


## mojiro

υπάρχει τρόπος να βάλουμε ονόματα των links στο olsrd.conf και να βγαίνουν στο web-status ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Στα Πατήσια πέσαμε πάνω σε ένα πρόβλημα όταν αρχίσαμε να περνάμε τα metric του OLSR στη zebra με το quagga plugin.

Αν κάποιος λάμβανε το ίδιο prefix από δύο διαφορετικές διαδρομές, το τελευταίο περνούσε κατευθείαν ως valid στo rib χωρίς να ελεγχθεί για nexthop reachability. Χωρίς τον έλεγχο για nexthop, η νέα διαδρομή δεν έπαιρνε το metric του olsr. Με metric μηδέν επιλεγόταν η νέα διαδρομή ως best. Ο πρώτος έλεγχος για το nexthop γινόταν ύστερα από scantime χρόνο, αλλά ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά γιατί update messages είχαν σταλεί στους γείτονες. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να έχουμε εσωτερική ταλάντωση.

Το παρακάτω patch διορθώνει το πρόβλημα αυτό ελέγχοντας και τα confederation routes για nexthop reachability πριν περάσουν στο rib ως valid.

ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/quagga/patch...-patch.diff.gz

----------


## Vigor

Και εγένετο το *B.A.T.M.A.N. - Better Approach To Mobile Ad-Hoc Networking* by Elektra:

https://www.open-mesh.net/optimized-...story.txt/view

O διάδοχος του OLSR?

----------


## mixio

Το dot_draw plugin του olsrd παράγει μία όχι και τόσο καλή εικόνα. 
Για κάθε Node 'ζωγραφίζεται' ο ίδιος ο κόμβος και το πλαίσιο με τα HNA entries του κάνοντας το σχήμα μεγάλο. 
Επίσης, τυπώνονται με ξεχωριστό σχήμα οι MPRs μόνο του κόμβου που τρέχει το plugin και όχι όλων των κόμβων.

'Εψαξα στο κώδικα του dot_draw και βρήκα πως να αφαιρέσω τα πλαίσια με τα HNA
( όταν πάω να γράψω HNA μπερδεύομαι και γράφω DNA στο διάλο  ::  ),
και πως να το κάνω να 'ζωγραφίζει' όλους τους κόμβους με όμοια σχήματα(δλδ χωρίς να φαίνονται οι MPRs). 
Το αποτέλεσμα Rulez. 
http://mixio.dyndns.org/topology.html

*olsr_dot_draw.c*
Κάντε comment τις παρακάτω γραμμές:

*function ipc_print_neigh_link()*
Line: 181 μέχρι 184 ..... και ξεχάστε τους MPRs

*function pcf_event()*
Line: 307, 308 
Line: 349 μέχρι 368 ..... και ξεχάστε τα κουτιά με τα HNA entries.

----------


## mojiro

το ιδιο αποτελεσμα σε png & χωρις dot-plugin & HNA's
αλλα με antialiasing, html map, χρωματακια κλπ σε php

http://routing.explode.gr/?20:60  ::  

για να εχεις antialising ενδογενως σε png στο graphviz θες...
pango-cairo
graphviz-cairo plugin
freetype2
fontconfig
truetype fonts (windows fonts)

παρε και το source του php μου  :: 

http://routing.explode.gr/lib/functions ... iz.php.txt (ρυθμισεις εμφανισης)
http://routing.explode.gr/lib/functions/resolv.php.txt (domain names)
http://routing.explode.gr/lib/olsr/olsrdot.php.txt (αντι του perl script...)

α κατι ακομη, το dot plugin εχει bugs και σφαζει ολιγον τον δεμονα
του olsr και για αυτο, στο script παιρνω τα δεδομενα απο το web:8082

επισης για το html map, γενικα δουλευουνε το webdot που απο οτι
ειδα ειναι εντελως (μα εντελως) αχρηστο...

----------


## mixio

Θέλω και 'γωωωωωωωωωωωω  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Όλα οκ αλλά δε κατάλαβα τι ανοίγει την 8082 ;;
Το dot_draw ειπες όχι.
Το httpinfo ;;

----------


## mojiro

ναι τραβαει τη σελιδα του httpinfo plugin (aka 8082  :: ) και με parsing φτιαχνει τον dot κωδικα

----------


## mixio

Ωραίος. Τώρα που παρατήρησα λίγο καλύτερα το site σου πολύ καλή δουλειά κάνατε. Keep painting..  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Ωραίος. Τώρα που παρατήρησα λίγο καλύτερα το site σου πολύ καλή δουλειά κάνατε. Keep painting..


mixio τελικα εχεις πάρει τα τελευταια updates για την περιπτωση του δικτυου 
σας (pure olsr) παιζει σωστα ? ...το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχετε κυκλο...

----------


## sokratisg

Με την βοήθεια του Acinonyx σήμερα παρατηρήσαμε το εξής στον κόμβο μου.

Οι δύο router που αποτελούν το routing του κόμβου χρησιμοποιούν το olsr ως IBGP. 
Σήμερα θέλησα να σηκώσω άλλο ένα olsrd στον linux server έτσι ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσω το dot_draw plugin που παίζει καλύτερα στην έκδοση του linux. Στον linux server δεν τρέχει κάποιο είδος bgpd/zebra/ospfd.

Ουσιαστικά η συνδεσμολογία των τριών (3) olsr peers έχει ως εξής:


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι routers συνδέονται μέσω ενός κοινού switch και μάλιστα ο 1ος router έχει 2 διαφορετικές κάρτες δικτύου. Μία για την σύνδεση με τον 2ο router και μία για το LAN του κόμβου.

Για να επικοινωνήσουν σωστά και τα 3 olsr πρέπει πρέπει στο oslrd.conf και των δύο router αλλά και του server να ορίσουμε, για τις συσκευές που θα μιλάει το olsrd, πρόσθετα την παράμετρο Ip4Broadcast όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω:
*
Router No1 olsrd peers*


```
Interface "eth3"
{
	  Ip4Broadcast	10.32.49.227
        HelloInterval      0.50
        HelloValidityTime 20.00
}

Interface "eth4"
{
	  Ip4Broadcast	10.32.49.2
        HelloInterval      0.50
        HelloValidityTime 20.00
}
```

*Router No2 olsrd peers*


```
Interface "eth0"
{
	  Ip4Broadcast	10.32.49.226
        HelloInterval      0.50
        HelloValidityTime 20.00
}
```

*Server olsrd peers*


```
Interface "eth0"
{
        Ip4Broadcast    10.32.49.1
        HelloInterval      0.50
        HelloValidityTime 20.00
}
```

Σε περίπτωση που δεν μπει η παραπάνω παράμετρος (Ip4Broadcast) τότε το olsrd μπλέκει τις ips των peers και γίνεται ένα μπάχαλο.
*
Η παραπάνω παρατήρηση ισχύει και για όσους έχουν συνδέσει 2 router+LAN με την ίδια ethernet (ip aliasing)*

----------


## mixio

> mixio τελικα εχεις πάρει τα τελευταια updates για την περιπτωση του δικτυου σας (pure olsr) παιζει σωστα ? ...το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχετε κυκλο...


Οχι δεν εχω κανει καποιο update στον olsrd. 
Ειναι μεγα μειονεκτημα που δεν εχουμε κυκλο γιατι το πρωτοκολλο το χρησιμοποιουμε ενεργα και οχι πειραματικα και θα μπορουσα να βγαλω πολλα συμπερασματα.

----------


## manoskol

> Οχι δεν εχω κανει καποιο update στον olsrd. 
> Ειναι μεγα μειονεκτημα που δεν εχουμε κυκλο γιατι το πρωτοκολλο το χρησιμοποιουμε ενεργα και οχι πειραματικα και θα μπορουσα να βγαλω πολλα συμπερασματα.


http://inet2awmn.onikoseimai.awmn.net/n ... nonyx.awmn

----------


## mixio

Καλα επειδη τωρα δεν εχω και πολυ χρονο να ασχοληθω θα περιμενω με το καλο να βγει ενα επισημο release του olsrd απο τη μανα του.
Για τα patch που γραφετε εσεις εχετε ενημερωσει τους developers;;
Αν ναι, τι λενε αυτοι;;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Καλα επειδη τωρα δεν εχω και πολυ χρονο να ασχοληθω θα περιμενω με το καλο να βγει ενα επισημο release του olsrd απο τη μανα του.
> Για τα patch που γραφετε εσεις εχετε ενημερωσει τους developers;;
> Αν ναι, τι λενε αυτοι;;


Ναι, αλλά ως συνήθως οι developers προτιμούν να διαθέτουν χρόνο στο να βρουν τη σωστότερη λύση ακόμη και αν το λογισμικό είναι προβληματικό παρά να υιοθετίσουν μία λύση που δουλεύει αλλά ίσως αργότερα τους φορτώσει με περισσότερη δουλειά.

----------


## Vigor

Όπως και στην περίπτωση των developers της phpBB, που αφήνουν εκτός τον έλεγχο για το εάν το NodeID χρησιμοποιείται ήδη από κάποιον άλλο χρήστη του forum -> μήπως εσκεμμένα επιτρέπουν την δυαδικότητα?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Όπως και στην περίπτωση των developers της phpBB, που αφήνουν εκτός τον έλεγχο για το εάν το NodeID χρησιμοποιείται ήδη από κάποιον άλλο χρήστη του forum -> μήπως εσκεμμένα επιτρέπουν την δυαδικότητα?


Πολύ που τους νοιάζει το NodeID μας, τους developers του phpBB.

Αφού είναι custom mod αυτό..δεν έχει καμία χρησιμότητα στα υπόλοιπα forum.

----------


## Vigor

Πλάκα κάνουμε ρε Γκρινιάρη ...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

My bad.

Έφαγε σκάλωμα ο ΙΕ πριν και δεν φόρτωσε το emoticon στο τέλος της πρότασης.

Χωρίς το smile δεν φαινόταν για πλάκα  ::

----------


## panoz

μεγάλη εφεύρεση τα emoticons.. χωρίς αυτά ξέρετε πόσες παρεξηγήσεις θα είχαν γίνει ..??  ::   ::

----------


## DiTz

> μεγάλη εφεύρεση τα emoticons.. χωρίς αυτά ξέρετε πόσες παρεξηγήσεις θα είχαν γίνει ..??


Εδώ και με αυτά γίνονται πόσες καθημερινά...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mixio

> μήπως εσκεμμένα επιτρέπουν την δυαδικότητα?


Ακούστε απο Χάσμα το κλώνος  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Διαπιστώθηκε ότι όσο αυξάνει η πυκνότητα των links στο OLSR τόσο αυξάνει και η εξαρτηση του από τον αριθμό των hops. Παράδειγμα:



```
    A ----1.0---- B
    |             |
    |             |
   1.0           1.0
    |             |
    |             |
    E             C
     \           /
      \         /
      1.0     1.0
        \     /
         \   /
          \ /
           D

Metric(a-b-c) = Metric(a-b) + Metric(b-c) = 1.0 + 1.0 = 2.0
Metric(a-e-d-c) = Metric(a-d) + Metric(e-d) + Metric(d-c) = 1.0 + 1.0 + 1.0 = 3.0
```

Παραπάνω βλεπουμε ότι αν δεν υπάρχει packet loss o A θα επιλέγει πάντα τον B για να φτάσει στον C.

Για να επιλεγεί ως επόμενο hop ο Ε θα πρέπει να ισχύει:


```
Metric(a-e-d-c) <= Metric(a-b-c)
```

Αυτό για να γίνει θα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί μεγάλο packet loss στα links A-B και B-C. Παράδειγμα:




```
    A ----1.5---- B
    |             |
    |             |
   1.0           1.51
    |             |
    |             |
    E             C
     \           /
      \         /
      1.0     1.0
        \     /
         \   /
          \ /
           D

Metric(a-b-c) = Metric(a-b) + Metric(b-c) = 1.5 + 1.51 = 3.01
Metric(a-e-d-c) = Metric(a-d) + Metric(e-d) + Metric(d-c) = 1.0 + 1.0 + 1.0 = 3.0
```

Εδώ όπως βλέπουμε ισχύει:


```
Metric(a-e-d-c) <= Metric(a-b-c)
```

 και άρα επιλέγεται η εναλλακτική διαδρομή.

Όταν οι δακτύλιοι είναι σχετικά μεγάλοι αυτό δεν είναι μειονέκτημα και ίσως βοηθάει και στην σταθερότητα του OLSR. Αντιθέτως, όσο οι δακτύλιοι μικραίνουν αυτό γίνεται μειονέκτημα γιατί μόνο σε εξαιρετικά άσχημες συνθήκες link μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί αρκετό packet loss ώστε να ανεβει το ETX metric τόσο ψηλά.

Η λύση που προτείνω, είναι να δημιουργήσουμε ένα metric παρόμοιο με το ETX που θα έχει ως best το 0.0 αντί για το 1.0. Αυτό θα κάνει εντελώς ανεξάρτητο το OLSR από τον αριθμό των hops. Παράδειγμα:



```
    A ----0.0---- B
    |             |
    |             |
   0.0           0.0
    |             |
    |             |
    E             C
     \           /
      \         /
      0.0     0.0
        \     /
         \   /
          \ /
           D

Metric(a-b-c) = Metric(a-b) + Metric(b-c) = 0.0 + 0.0 = 0.0
Metric(a-e-d-c) = Metric(a-d) + Metric(e-d) + Metric(d-c) = 0.0 + 0.0 + 0.0 = 0.0
```

Όπως φαίνεται παραπάνω, με αυτό το τρόπο KAI οι δύο εναλλακτικές μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν όταν δεν υπάρχει packet loss.



```
    A ----0.01--- B
    |             |
    |             |
   0.0           0.0
    |             |
    |             |
    E             C
     \           /
      \         /
      0.0     0.0
        \     /
         \   /
          \ /
           D

Metric(a-b-c) = Metric(a-b) + Metric(b-c) = 0.01 + 0.0 = 0.01
Metric(a-e-d-c) = Metric(a-d) + Metric(e-d) + Metric(d-c) = 0.0 + 0.0 + 0.0 = 0.0
```

...ενώ όταν δημιουργηθεί και το ελάχιστο packet loss στην διαδρομή A-B-C το OLSR θα επιλέξει την εναλλακτική διαδρομή A-E-D-C.

----------


## prometheus

και όταν


```
metric(a-e-d-c)=metric(a-b-c)
```

γιατί π.χ όλα τα metric είναι μηδέν, τί θα γίνεται ;

Με αυτό που προτείνεις καταργείται η έννοια του hop. έτσι δεν είναι ;

----------


## Acinonyx

> και όταν
> 
> 
> ```
> metric(a-e-d-c)=metric(a-b-c)
> ```
> 
> γιατί π.χ όλα τα metric είναι μηδέν, τί θα γίνεται ;
> 
> Με αυτό που προτείνεις καταργείται η έννοια του hop. έτσι δεν είναι ;


Θα γίνεται ό,τι ακριβώς γίνεται τωρα όταν δύο διαδρομές έχουν ίσο etx metric. Επιλέγεται η παλιότερη.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> και όταν
> 
> 
> ```
> metric(a-e-d-c)=metric(a-b-c)
> ```
> 
> ...


To σκεφτόμουν χθες και αναρωτιόμουν πως σκατά έπαιζε μέχρι σήμερα  ::

----------


## anka

> ...


Μπραβο Acinonyx!!!!
Ποτε θα το εχουμε  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Aυτο τον ρωτησα και εγω μια εβδομαδα πριν οταν μου το πρωτοειπε...
.... βασικά με το παραπάνω βγαινουμε απο την λογικη των ζυγών κύκλων.....
Ολοι ειναι συμμετρικοι με όλους και τα μπαζοlink αυτοπεριοριζονται....
κραταω μια επιφυλαξη για την ταλαντωση εσωτερικα αλλα απο 
οτι εχω δει μεχρι τωρα η αλλαγες ειναι σχεδον ακαριαιες....  ::  
Θέλει πολυ δουλεια πάντως αφου πρεπει να φτιαξει απο την αρχη το πάκετο...
για το mt και ειναι ευκαιρια να μπουν και μερικα patches που εχουν βγει στο μεσοδιάστημα..... 
Βασίλη respect!

----------


## Acinonyx

http://www.olsr.org/



> 03 Apr - 2007
> Olsrd 0.5.0 has finally been released!
> Bernd Petrovitch has basically done all the work on this one. The release contains loads of patches from the Freifunk firmware(thanks Sven-Ola) and others. Also the BMF plugin has been added.
> Thanks a lot to everybody that has contributed!


Έχει όλα τα patches του 0.4.10 εκτός από το dotdraw-nonstream το οποίο δυστυχώς αμελήσαμε να στείλουμε.

Υπάρχει και το plugin για την quagga το οποίο όμως έχει μερικά bugs που έχουν σχέση με την επανασύνδεση στην zebra.

----------


## sokratisg

> Υπάρχει και το plugin για την quagga το οποίο όμως έχει μερικά bugs που έχουν σχέση με την επανασύνδεση στην zebra.


Το συγκεκριμένο plugin είναι και αυτό το οποίο δουλεύουμε και εμείς στο awmn ή έχουμε κάποια πιο βελτιωμένη έκδοση;

Επίσης Βασίλη εάν είναι εύκολο και όποτε μπορέσεις, φτιάξε ένα πακετάκι σε .mpk μορφή με όλα τα απαραίτητα.  :: 
Σίγουρα θα μας φανεί χρήσιμο σε σχέση με το παλιό που έχουμε επάνω στους routers μας.

----------


## dfragos

> http://www.olsr.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από www.olsr.org
> 
> 03 Apr - 2007
> ...


To plugin για τη zebra το δουλεύω εδώ και περίπου 5 μέρες προσπαθώντας να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε τελικά εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη για δοκιμές με OLSR στο TWMN. Η ίδια η quagga δεν αναγνωρίζει τα OLSR routes και τα "φτήνει' αλλά μπορείς να παίξεις εναλλακτικά με Kernel routes.

Το έχω αλλάξει λίγο απλά για να δουλεύει αλλά και πάλι έχει πολλά προβλήματα αστάθειας. Έχω σκεφτεί κάποια υλοποίηση για τη διασύνδεση αλλά θέλω πρώτα να μιλήσω με τον developer...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> http://www.olsr.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από www.olsr.org
> ...


Δουλευει αλλά χρειάζεται να patchάρεις την quagga. Αν την patchάρεις δε τα φτήνει. Με τα kernel routes έχει μειονέκτημα γιατί χάνεις τα metrics. Αλλά στη Θεσσαλονίκη νομίζω είναι άλλη περίπτωση από ότι εδώ. Εμείς κάνουμε μόνο export στη zebra και όχι import από αυτή.

----------


## dfragos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dfragos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


To export με απλά Kernel routes παίζει μια χαρά. Και με OLSR routes παίζει, αλλά δεν τα κάνει redistribute η quagga(patched).

Στο να παίξει προς τα μέσα OSPF->OLSR, πάλι παίζει αλλά με πολλά κολλήματα, σε κάποιες φάσεις μάλιστα κολλάει το OLSR εντελώς.

Όπως είπα έχω κάποιες ιδέες για την υλοποίηση αλλά λόγω εορτών θα μείνει λίγο πίσω το πράμα. Ελπίζω να μη φάω στη μάπα και εξεταστική αμέσως μετά και να προλάβω να το κάνω.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις. Δουλευει και με OLSR routes. Πάρε παράδειγμα:



```
OpenWrt> show ip route olsr 
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
       I - ISIS, B - BGP, H - HSLS, L - OLSR, > - selected route, * - FIB route

L>* 10.2.16.78/32 [0/5] via 10.2.16.110, ath4
L>* 10.2.28.0/24 [0/3] via 10.2.16.86, ath2
L>* 10.2.28.89/32 [0/3] via 10.2.16.86, ath2
L>* 10.2.28.94/32 [0/4] via 10.2.16.86, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.0/24 [0/4] via 10.2.16.86, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.213/32 [0/4] via 10.2.16.86, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.214/32 [0/4] via 10.2.16.110, ath4
L>* 10.2.31.216/29 [0/4] via 10.2.16.86, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.225/32 [0/4] via 10.2.16.86, ath2
```

Αυτό που πράγματι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν ξέρω καθόλου αν δουλευει είναι το redistribution. Εμείς όμως στην Αθήνα δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε ούτε προκειται να το χρησιμοποιοήσουμε γιατί παίζουμε με BGP ASes.

----------


## dfragos

> To export με απλά Kernel routes παίζει μια χαρά. *Και με OLSR routes παίζει, αλλά δεν τα κάνει redistribute η quagga(patched).*
> 
> Στο να παίξει προς τα μέσα OSPF->OLSR, πάλι παίζει αλλά με πολλά κολλήματα, σε κάποιες φάσεις μάλιστα κολλάει το OLSR εντελώς.
> 
> Όπως είπα έχω κάποιες ιδέες για την υλοποίηση αλλά λόγω εορτών θα μείνει λίγο πίσω το πράμα. Ελπίζω να μη φάω στη μάπα και εξεταστική αμέσως μετά και να προλάβω να το κάνω.


Αυτό είπα πριν.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάτσε γιατί μπλεχτήκαμε.

έχει δοκιμαστεί και παίζει:
- olsr routes στη zebra
- redistribution των olsr στο bgp και ospf

δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί:
- redistribution των bgp ή ospf routes στο olsr

----------


## Acinonyx

> δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί:
> - redistribution των bgp ή ospf routes στο olsr


Το δοκίμασα μόλις σε ένα test μηχάνημα και ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί. Ίσως φταίει ο μεγάλος αριθμός routes που του στέλνω (500+) γιατί μου χτυπάει 100% την cpu.

----------


## dfragos

χμ... ναι εγώ εννοούσα για 

έχει δοκιμαστεί και παίζει:
- olsr routes στη zebra
- redistribution των olsr στο bgp και ospf 

το πρώτο δουλεύει, το δεύτερο δεν μου δουλεύει... με patched quagga (χρησιμοποιώντας το diff που δίνει μαζί με το plugin στο olsrd-current). Αν τα στείλω σαν kernel και όχι σαν olsr το redistribution παίζει μια χαρά. Ενδέχεται να έχω ξεχάσει κάτι, θα το κοιτάξω.

Το πρόβλημα με τη cpu είναι μάλλον το πιο σοβαρό και μάλλον δεν έχει να κάνει με τα πολλά routes, αλλά με τη διασύνδεση με το socket. Αυτό ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω από χτες, και ίσως μέχρι αύριο που θα την κάνω για την πατρίδα να έχω βγάλει κάτι...

----------


## dfragos

Τελικά το κόλλημα με τη cpu έχει να κάνει με το buffer. Μια αύξηση σε αυτό και όλα οκ.

----------


## manoskol

> χμ... ναι εγώ εννοούσα για 
> 
> έχει δοκιμαστεί και παίζει:
> - olsr routes στη zebra
> - redistribution των olsr στο bgp και ospf 
> 
> το πρώτο δουλεύει, το δεύτερο δεν μου δουλεύει... με patched quagga (χρησιμοποιώντας το diff που δίνει μαζί με το plugin στο olsrd-current). Αν τα στείλω σαν kernel και όχι σαν olsr το redistribution παίζει μια χαρά. Ενδέχεται να έχω ξεχάσει κάτι, θα το κοιτάξω.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με τη cpu είναι μάλλον το πιο σοβαρό και μάλλον δεν έχει να κάνει με τα πολλά routes, αλλά με τη διασύνδεση με το socket. Αυτό ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω από χτες, και ίσως μέχρι αύριο που θα την κάνω για την πατρίδα να έχω βγάλει κάτι...


Απο που κατεβασες τα patches ?
δες εδω για τα σωστα....
http://www.acinonyx.tk/

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dfragos
> 
> χμ... ναι εγώ εννοούσα για 
> 
> έχει δοκιμαστεί και παίζει:
> - olsr routes στη zebra
> - redistribution των olsr στο bgp και ospf 
> 
> το πρώτο δουλεύει, το δεύτερο δεν μου δουλεύει... με patched quagga (χρησιμοποιώντας το diff που δίνει μαζί με το plugin στο olsrd-current). Αν τα στείλω σαν kernel και όχι σαν olsr το redistribution παίζει μια χαρά. Ενδέχεται να έχω ξεχάσει κάτι, θα το κοιτάξω.
> ...


Καλύτερα πάρε αυτά που υπάρχουν στον ftp.acinonyx.awmn που είναι για το 0.5.0. Το quagga fix διορθώνει και το redistribution και το reconnection. Το έστειλα σήμερα στην mailing list του olsr-dev.

Το μόνο που δεν έφτιαξα είναι το redistribution από την zebra στο olsr όταν γίνεται reconnection. Δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε εδώ στην Αθήνα ούτε πρόκειται οπότε ας το φτιάξει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ανανεώθηκε και το kokowiki (Wireless, Internet).

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*: Όποιος ήδη χρησιμοποιεί την έκδοση 0.4.10 και περάσει από πάνω την 0.5.0 θα πρέπει να αλλάξει στο /etc/olsrd.conf το όνομα του quagga plugin σε olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.2 αλλιώς θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το παλιό plugin:



```
- LoadPlugin              "olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.0"
+ LoadPlugin              "olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.2"
 {
         PlParam         "ExportRoutes" "only"
 }
```

----------


## manoskol

Μπράβο Βασίλη.... respect
ξερεις τι περιμένουν ολοι ετσι? για αυτο δεν εχει μιλησει
κανεις μεχρι τώρα....  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

*ERTX metric
Expected retransmission count*

Ολοκληρώθηκε η μετρατροπή του ETX σε ERTX στο olsrd.

Το ERTX metric είναι ένα metric που αντιπροσωπέυει τον αριθμό των retransmission που χρειάζονται για να φτάσει ένα πακέτο στον προορισμό του.

Βέλτιστη τιμή του είναι το 0.0 και χειριστη το άπειρο. Η διαφορά του από το ETX, που αντιπροσωπέυει τον αριθμό των transmission που χρειάζονται για να φτάσει ένα πακέτο, είναι ότι η επιλογή του βέλτιστου nexthop γιά μία διαδρομή είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητη από τον αριθμό των hop της. Καταργείται εντελώς η έννοια του hop εντός του OLSR δικτύου. Εκτός από αυτό, τα πραγματικά metrics δεν χάνονται και εξάγονται στην Quagga (zebra) διατηρώντας σταθερότητα στο interaction με άλλα πρωτοκολλα δρομολόγησης (π.χ. BGP).

Δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί στην πράξη ακόμη και είναι άγνωστο πως θα συμπεριφερθεί...

Για όποιον θέλει να το δοκιμάσει, το patch για το olsrd-0.5.0 βρίσκεται εδώ. Το ERTX ενεργοποιείται προσθέτωντας την παρακάτω παράμετρο στο /etc/olsrd.conf:


```
UseErtx                 yes
```

*
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Πρέπει όλοι οι nodes στο δίκτυο να έχουν ενεργοποιημένο το ERTX αλλιώς θα δημιουργηθούν routing loops.*

----------


## papashark

Μπράβο Βασίλη, ανάσταση στο confed

----------


## manoskol

Aπιστευτο ! Καλη Ανάσταση  ::

----------


## anka

> *ERTX metric
> Expected retransmission count*
> 
> Ολοκληρώθηκε η μετρατροπή του ETX σε ERTX στο olsrd.
> 
> Το ERTX metric είναι ένα metric που αντιπροσωπέυει τον αριθμό των retransmission που χρειάζονται για να φτάσει ένα πακέτο στον προορισμό του.
> 
> Βέλτιστη τιμή του είναι το 0.0 και χειριστη το άπειρο. Η διαφορά του από το ETX, που αντιπροσωπέυει τον αριθμό των transmission που χρειάζονται για να φτάσει ένα πακέτο, είναι ότι η επιλογή του βέλτιστου nexthop γιά μία διαδρομή είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητη από τον αριθμό των hop της. Καταργείται εντελώς η έννοια του hop εντός του OLSR δικτύου. Εκτός από αυτό, τα πραγματικά metrics δεν χάνονται και εξάγονται στην Quagga (zebra) διατηρώντας σταθερότητα στο interaction με άλλα πρωτοκολλα δρομολόγησης (π.χ. BGP).
> 
> ...


Μπράβο Acinonyx,  ::  
Περιμένουμε και την MTK ver. με αγωνία  ::

----------


## alasondro

Respect

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... c&start=60

Τρι Απρ 10, 2007 11:15 am



> Από χθες δοκιμάζουμε το ERTX στα Πατήσια.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε είναι ότι η αύξηση της ευαισθησίας στο packet loss κάνει το OLSR να παρουσιάζει προβλήματα συγχρονισμού στα routing table των nodes. Για αυτό το λόγο μειώσαμε το TcInterval που είναι ο χρόνος που γίνονται οι διαδόσεις τις ποιότητας των link στο δικτύο. Αυτό φαίνεται να διόρθωσε την κατάσταση.
> 
> Όποιος παρατηρήσει οτιδήποτε περίεργο κατά τη διέλευση του από το confederation ας το αναφέρει.


Τρι Απρ 10, 2007 6:10 pm



> Τελικά γυρίσαμε πίσω σε ETX γιατί το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν. Ακόμη και η μείωση του TcInterval δεν είναι αρκετή ώστε όλοι οι κομβοι να έχουν συγχρονισμένα routing tables. Αυτό είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι πρόβλημα στην υλοποιηση του OLSR γιατί θεωρητικά δεν χρειάζεται πάνω από TcInterval seconds για να διαδωθούν αυτές οι πληροφορίες. Εμείς βλέπαμε ασυμφωνίες για παραπάνω από αυτό το χρόνο.
> 
> Επίσης, όσοι στο confederation δεν έχουν κάνει την μετάβαση σε olsrd-0.5.0 και στην αντίστοιχη νέα quagga-0.98.6 μπορούν να βρούν οδηγίες στο linux wiki . Τα configuration όλων των κόμβων υπάρχουν στον ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/patissia%20olsr
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχουν και πακέτα για mikrotik στον ftp.acinonyx.awmn
> 
> Το επόμενο βήμα πιά είναι να δοκιμάσουμε μία "Καλύτερη Προσέγγιση".



http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30094

----------


## vaggos13

Έχει κανείς mirror στο Internet το ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/ ;

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Έχει κανείς mirror στο Internet το ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/ ;


Βρες κανένα inet2awmn proxy από το wind. Βέβαια όσοι έχουν inet από σύλλογο, δεν παίζουν (όπως εγώ).

----------


## mojiro

Αυτη τη στιγμη εχουμε 5-6 Olsr Confederations και περι τους 80 κομβους
που συμμετασχουν σε αυτα.

Τη στιγμη που το Awmn αποτελειται απο περιπου 600 κομβους, εχουμε ενα
λογο της ταξης 1/7,5 .

Δεν ειναι και ασχημα!

----------


## manoskol

Σχετικα με το confed 2332....
παιδια εχετε κανει καλη δουλεια και ειδικα η σελιδα που εχει φτιαξει ο
jolly με τα γραφηματα ειναι αρκετα ολοκληρωμένη ...
http://jr.awmn/
Αν γινετε φτιαχτε ενα post στην δρομολογηση σχετικα με το confed
οπου θα φαινονται ολες αυτες οι πληροφορίες...
Καλη αρχη και αν θελετε βοήθεια εδω είμαστε....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks Μάνο.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31407
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31407

 ::

----------


## sinonick

πληροφορίες σχετικά με το olsrd.conf για να πάρω μια ιδέα που έχει;

----------


## JollyRoger

http://www.olsr.org/docs/olsrd.conf.5.html

http://www.routing.awmn/?50:10&cp=EXAMP ... olsrd.conf

http://10.24.56.254:8082/cfgfile


(το τελευταίο είναι απο το router σου  :: )

----------


## Vigor

> Αυτη τη στιγμη εχουμε 5-6 Olsr Confederations και περι τους 80 κομβους
> που συμμετασχουν σε αυτα.
> 
> Τη στιγμη που το Awmn αποτελειται απο περιπου 600 κομβους, εχουμε ενα
> λογο της ταξης 1/7,5 .
> 
> Δεν ειναι και ασχημα!


Ίσως τελικά οι αριθμοί από μόνοι τους να μην λένε και πολλά.

----------

